# Performance Samples VOYAGE - Discussion!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 5, 2021)

Yessss!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 5, 2021)

What? Noise? Psh.


----------



## Beans (Jan 5, 2021)

I have no willpower, so I'm probably going to spend my budget for the decade before this comes out. But I truly wish everyone the best of times with it. Have fun.


----------



## Toecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

The p.s. triggered me  Love you too Jasper!


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 5, 2021)

Late 2021? I can't do a year of this, Chris!

There's no question I wont buy it so can sleep easy until the demos come out and it's time to find the cash.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jan 5, 2021)

Whoo! Super excited! I hope Jasper will start posting some of those rough pre alpha test examples - I love hearing those. Also seems like it will release the whole orchestra in one package, which is great, instead of having to wait for brass in 2022 and percussion in 2023 etc...

I really love Jasper's innovation and experimental approach to sampling, and the products are some of the most realistic I've heard, and have some of the most playable instruments you can get your hands on. I think what he's doing could very well be the future of sampling - taking things from performances, and making things focus on specific things (might make them niche sure, but at least they can do something that nothing else can).

Looking forward to seeing how this Voyage sounds, how it plays, and how it will work with all the articulations and PS' famous playability.


----------



## David Kudell (Jan 5, 2021)

Sample libraries > Financial security


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 5, 2021)

Judging by the industry's recent record on release schedules, I will set my alarm for late 2022.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 5, 2021)

Beans said:


> I have no willpower, so I'm probably going to spend my budget for the decade before this comes out. But I truly wish everyone the best of times with it. Have fun.


The budget will come crawling back just for this collection, don't worry.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 5, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> Late 2021? I can't do a year of this, Chris!
> 
> There's no question I wont buy it so can sleep easy until the demos come out and it's time to find the cash.


The year will pass by in a flash!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 5, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Sample libraries > Financial security


Always and forever


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 5, 2021)

Where did you find this? I refresh the PS page and Facebook page several times a day like a loser and I still miss this?

Anyway... hell yes Jasper, get 'em. I was hoping to hear about Voyage before the Vista and MSS intro prices went away. Bad news is the wait, but it's true - the budget will replenish and there's always room for Performance Samples.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 5, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Where did you find this? I refresh the PS page and Facebook page several times a day like a loser and I still miss this?
> 
> Anyway... hell yes Jasper, get 'em. I was hoping to hear about Voyage before the Vista and MSS intro prices went away. Bad news is the wait, but it's true - the budget will replenish and there's always room for Performance Samples.


Just popped up on my FB feed when I refreshed!


----------



## daan1412 (Jan 5, 2021)

Looking forward to learning more about this. If the sound of Vista is any indication (and it probably is), then it's pretty exciting. I'm curious how comprehensive it is going to be, because those libraries are very limited for the most part. Which is fine, if only the price is right.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 5, 2021)

Performance Samples make great quality stuff.

Although, I have to admit that I am getting a bit tired of super reduced specialty libraries that are made of just one velocity layer. I hope it is not again one of those...


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 5, 2021)

PS has a few libraries that are one layer only, but Vista has 4 and I think it's safe to say Voyage will aim to be more comprehensive than previous libraries. The strings will have multiple articulations, for instance.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jan 5, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> Performance Samples make great quality stuff.
> 
> Although, I have to admit that I am getting a bit tired of super reduced specialty libraries that are made of just one velocity layer. I hope it is not again one of those...


I think you will like Voyage then


----------



## JDK88 (Jan 5, 2021)

I hope you haven't sold your kidney yet.


----------



## Beans (Jan 5, 2021)

How many posts will this hit 

Before it has its first demo? 
Before it's released? 
Before someone complains about loyalty pricing?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 5, 2021)

Beans said:


> How many posts will this hit
> 
> Before it has its first demo?
> Before it's released?
> Before someone complains about loyalty pricing?


One thing I know for sure...can’t beat the CSW thread


----------



## ka00 (Jan 5, 2021)

Beans said:


> How many posts will this hit
> 
> Before it has its first demo?
> Before it's released?
> Before someone complains about loyalty pricing?



I think someone needs to email Jasper and ask for another update. It’s been a few minutes.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jan 5, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> One thing I know for sure...can’t beat the CSW thread


Might as well catch up with the CSW thread and start bringing some memes in!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 5, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> Might as well catch up with the CSW thread and start bringing some memes in!


Better not let Alex see this or he’ll delay it another 2 months..


----------



## Ethan Toavs (Jan 5, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Better not let Alex see this or he’ll delay it another 2 months..


Don't jinx us.


----------



## CT (Jan 5, 2021)

Well between this and all things Abbey Road, I'm hopeful!


----------



## Toecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Well between this and all things Abbey Road, I'm hopeful!


And Cinesamples new orchestral adventures!


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 5, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> And Cinesamples new orchestral adventures!


Say what??


----------



## Ethan Toavs (Jan 5, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> And Cinesamples new orchestral adventures!


"Orchestral Adventures?" Where can I find more information about this?


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 5, 2021)

Ethan Toavs said:


> "Orchestral Adventures?" Where can I find more information about this?


I think just meant orchestral adventures generally. not a product actually called "Orchestral Adventures" lol


----------



## Ethan Toavs (Jan 5, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> I think just meant orchestral adventures generally. not a product actually called "Orchestral Adventures" lol


Oh, I see.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 5, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> I think just meant orchestral adventures generally. not a product actually called "Orchestral Adventures" lol


I just finished completing my CS collection and nearly lost it. Thanks!

I have most of the PS releases, including Con Moto, but Vista sounds a bit off to me. Add more noise? I’m not really looking for a noisier library, or a harsher library, but a more dynamic library with multiple poly legatos would be nice. We’ll see what Jasper comes up with. He likes to experiment, that’s why he does this stuff. All the power to him. It’s his artistic outlet. 😊


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 6, 2021)

I got Vista around a week ago. The usage I got out of it is already worth the price ten-foldes.
Vista really had me come close to tears after hearing finally the way I wanted strings to move around notes in my head. 
Vista is a work of art and the most exciting VI I got at the moment.

I cannot wait for any new instrument released by this genius....


----------



## Toecutter (Jan 6, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> I think just meant orchestral adventures generally. not a product actually called "Orchestral Adventures" lol


This! Sorry for any heart attacks XD

"we have a whole new series we're going to be getting" Watch till the end


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 6, 2021)

Some more info from Jasper:


----------



## AndyP (Jan 6, 2021)

This thread is not conducive to good health. Waiting until the end of the year creates high blood pressure and heart palpitations. Especially when demo tracks appear during the year.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 6, 2021)

AndyP said:


> This thread is not conducive to good health. Waiting until the end of the year creates high blood pressure and heart palpitations. Especially when demo tracks appear during the year.


Send me your hospital bill


----------



## Tremendouz (Jan 6, 2021)

New marketing strategy: announce a library at least a year in advance and keep drip-feeding info about the dynamic layers, legato etc. so that it'll stay on the front page of VI-Control forum and after 100 pages everyone will be well aware of it!

(This isn't meant to be a jab at PS, just a funny observation after seeing the CSW thread pop up daily in my notifications)


----------



## Ethan Toavs (Jan 6, 2021)

AndyP said:


> This thread is not conducive to good health. Waiting until the end of the year creates high blood pressure and heart palpitations. Especially when demo tracks appear during the year.


This thread will bankrupt the entire healthcare system.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 6, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Send me your hospital bill


Are you sure? There are a hell of a lot of invoice items on there.


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 6, 2021)

HATE NOISE RUN. I'm already in love with this library!


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 7, 2021)

6 dynamic layers means nothing if the ppp layer is so unnaturally expressive its virtually indistinguishable from your fff layer when not taking sheer volume into account.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 7, 2021)

I like "3 violin sections"......


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 7, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> 6 dynamic layers means nothing if the ppp layer is so unnaturally expressive its virtually indistinguishable from your fff layer when not taking sheer volume into account.


what are you talking about?^^
This is physically impossible.


----------



## Beans (Jan 7, 2021)

Perhaps they're more thinking, "what if the softest layer isn't actually played as such." But yes, an exaggerated question.


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 7, 2021)

Nils Neumann said:


> what are you talking about?^^
> This is physically impossible.


What he probably means is that there's so much vibrato on the lower dynamics, it continuously has the feeling you're hearing the same sustains from the higher layers, but just with the volume lowered.


----------



## meradium (Jan 7, 2021)

Looking forward to it. Given how much I enjoy playing with Con Molto and Vista, this should be quite interesting.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 7, 2021)

tmhuud said:


> HATE NOISE RUN. I'm already in love with this library!


How can you not love that?! An honest developer, who'd a thunk it?!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 7, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> How can you not love that?! An honest developer, who'd a thunk it?!


honesty isn't the word. Jasper in unapologetic. 


I'm interested. Coincidently I always thought it would be really cool to record strings in 3 sections(except 2 in bass and maybe celli)

So instead of V1 V2, it's just violins 1 2 3, violas 1 2 3, celli 1 2 (3?) and bass 1 2. 

its not "traditional" but I feel like many people want to just write with triads anyways, and sometimes you want to divide that up with just 1 section.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 7, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Some more info from Jasper:


Paul Thompson: "Hi, I'm so excited to show you our latest library. its...." *frrrrr frrrrrr*  
Paul Thompson: "... damn phone!"
Paul Thompson: "HELLO!
Paul Thompson: "Oh hey Christian, yes yes sorry mate, was in the middle of filming"
Paul Thompson: "Jasper who?
Paul Thompson: "5-8 ???"
Paul Thompson: "I know! it took us a decade to do 5 "
Paul Thompson: "What do you mean there's more?!
Paul Thompson: "12?!?!?! with strings? "
Paul Thompson: "Yea ok... I'll talk to you later"
...
...
Paul Thompson: "I hate sample libraries "
* press record *
Paul Thompson: "Hi, I'm so excited to show you our latest library"



Disclaimer:
Paul, Christian, if you'll read this, its all for fun and in good spirit
And there might be some alcohol involved... maybe... I don't know lol


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 7, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> honesty isn't the word. Jasper in unapologetic.
> 
> 
> I'm interested. Coincidently I always thought it would be really cool to record strings in 3 sections(except 2 in bass and maybe celli)
> ...


Sounds like LASS!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 7, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Send me your hospital bill


Are you paying it or do you just want to see it?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jan 8, 2021)

So is this gonna cost upwards of £1000? 😂


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 8, 2021)

Obviously


----------



## Wolf68 (Jan 8, 2021)

1. too early advertising
2. no information in there


----------



## Jackles (Jan 8, 2021)

Very early pre-alpha.


----------



## Ethan Toavs (Jan 8, 2021)

Jackles said:


> Very early pre-alpha.



That sounds quite impressive already. If that is just the pre-alpha, then I am quite optimistic for the final product.


----------



## Toecutter (Jan 8, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> How can you not love that?! An honest developer, who'd a thunk it?!


PS makes sure you know what you are getting and in case you forget there are a dozen of checkboxes to remind you before placing an order. No refunds, no updates, you are buying the library "as is". 2021 will bring Abbey Road modular, Cinesamples new orchestra, HWO Opus... gotta think carefully where to put my coins.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 8, 2021)

Jackles said:


> Very early pre-alpha.



And already my blood pressure is rising .... 💞

N U R S E ...


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 8, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> honesty isn't the word. Jasper in unapologetic.
> 
> 
> I'm interested. Coincidently I always thought it would be really cool to record strings in 3 sections(except 2 in bass and maybe celli)
> ...


Dimensions Strings already does this. I don't like the approach personally, but it's already out.


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 8, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Sounds like LASS!





ProfoundSilence said:


> honesty isn't the word. Jasper in unapologetic.
> 
> 
> I'm interested. Coincidently I always thought it would be really cool to record strings in 3 sections(except 2 in bass and maybe celli)
> ...


Yup it's LASS alright.

With LASS you have Violins A, B and C, and so on for violas, cellos and basses, plus also first chairs...


----------



## Ethan Toavs (Jan 8, 2021)

AndyP said:


> And already my blood pressure is rising .... 💞
> 
> N U R S E ...


Stay calm - the ambulance is on its way.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 8, 2021)

Ethan Toavs said:


> That sounds quite impressive already. If that is just the pre-alpha, then I am quite optimistic for the final product.





I finally managed to use the dancing elephant


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 8, 2021)

Ethan Toavs said:


> That sounds quite impressive already. If that is just the pre-alpha, then I am quite optimistic for the final product.


Not to say anything about this demo, but from my experience its very easy to make impressive demos with shorts, then you get the whole lib and you're disappointed.

Its much more challenging to do that with legatos (exposes programming level and the whole recording philosophy of the developer) and sustains/longs (exposes the level of recordings and players).

Shorts are shorts, its the nature of the beast, great room interaction, impressive energy, players level can be average and it will still be good enough.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 8, 2021)

Jackles said:


> Very early pre-alpha.



... not to be that guy, but that does not sound like 9 layers. Shure, the Audio gets louder but the tone stays almost the same it only seems to change when the section size gets bigger.

Edit: It did sound good though!


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 8, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Not to say anything about this demo, but from my experience its very easy to make impressive demos with shorts, then you get the whole lib and you're disappointed.
> 
> Its much more challenging to do that with legatos (exposes programming level and the whole recording philosophy of the developer) and sustains/longs (exposes the level of recordings and players).
> 
> Shorts are shorts, its the nature of the beast, great room interaction, impressive energy, players level can be average and it will still be good enough.


I think we have the master of legato himself at work on this (if you got Vista you know what I mean).
Therefore I don't doubt in the slightest those note passages are going to be smooth and gooey.


BTW, generally, you are right about shorts not being the best parameter to judge a library....


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 8, 2021)

aaaand here we go again! Looking forward to nearly a full year of this shit, cheers everybody.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 8, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> aaaand here we go again! Looking forward to nearly a full year of this shit, cheers everybody.


I'm sorry


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 8, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I'm sorry


No not you, thanks for sharing this! I love to hear the works in progress, it's the inevitable discourse... but what can you do, it's like beating back a tsunami with a broom.


----------



## Ethan Toavs (Jan 8, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> aaaand here we go again! Looking forward to nearly a full year of this shit, cheers everybody.


I am just going to buy some popcorn, sit back, and watch the ensuing flame wars.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 8, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> I think we have the master of legato himself at work on this (if you got Vista you know what I mean).
> Therefore I don't doubt in the slightest those note passages are going to be smooth and gooey.


I own several PS libs (though not Vista yet) so I know Jasper's work very well



> BTW, generally, you are right about shorts not being the best parameter to judge a library....


And that was my point... we have at least a year to wait for this... lets take it easy


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 8, 2021)

Ethan Toavs said:


> I am just going to buy some popcorn, sit back, and watch the ensuing flame wars.


Do you have a year's supply? lol


----------



## Kony (Jan 8, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> BTW, generally, you are right about shorts not being the best parameter to judge a library....


Not sure about that - shorts are good for revealing the room.


----------



## Ethan Toavs (Jan 8, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Do you have a year's supply? lol


At the rate this thread is going, I will have burned through all of mine in a few days.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 8, 2021)

Kony said:


> Not sure about that - shorts are good for revealing the room.


OK, you are, also, actually right about the room thing....
I hereby declare shorts AND longs are good for library evaluation


----------



## Beans (Jan 8, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> OK, you are, also, actually right about the room thing....
> I hereby declare shorts AND longs are good for library evaluation


Besides, I exclusively write with shorts, because one of the things I learned during pandemic is that legato is overrated.

I've only used shorts ever since so I can stay as far away as I can.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 8, 2021)

Was there a demo somewhere? I must have missed it


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 8, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Was there a demo somewhere? I must have missed it











Performance Samples


www.performancesamples.com




soundcloud.com


----------



## ism (Jan 8, 2021)

Sovereign said:


> What he probably means is that there's so much vibrato on the lower dynamics, it continuously has the feeling you're hearing the same sustains from the higher layers, but just with the volume lowered.


which happens more that you might think


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 8, 2021)

Ethan Toavs said:


> At the rate this thread is going, I will have burned through all of mine in a few days.


Y’all really need to invest in popcorn brand stocks. The returns the past few years have been generous.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2021)

A year to wait. It’s too long. Still, at least it’s not CSW. 😂


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 8, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> A year to wait. It’s too long. Still, at least it’s not CSW. 😂


It’s ok. We can just use Oceania I and II s as placeholders for the eventual Voyage tracks until then.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 9, 2021)

Kony said:


> Not sure about that - shorts are good for revealing the room.


In that case CSS is one of the worst string libs ever made...............................................

E...V...E...R


----------



## artinro (Jan 14, 2021)

Recent super early alpha demo:


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 15, 2021)

artinro said:


> Recent super early alpha demo:



Ok now THAT dynamic range is nice!
I can't believe I'm saying this, and will probably feel embarrassed after clicking "post replay" because I'm not a 12 y/o youtuber... but still...



...I think I'm excited


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 15, 2021)

For anyone interested in Jasper’s editing process: 

Taken from his personal fb page.


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 15, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> For anyone interested in Jasper’s editing process:
> 
> Taken from his personal fb page.



Thank you for posting this since I don't use FB much.

Jasper is a one of a kind artist and developer, first for his innovative approach to sampling and second for actually showing us the whole process. This is so great !


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jan 15, 2021)

so that's what Jasper sounds like...


----------



## artinro (Jan 15, 2021)

Couple of new whistle-wetters from the upcoming Voyage:


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 18, 2021)

From Jasper’s page: One-hour Voyage viola tremolo take selection and and very off-the-cuff narration talking about decision-making with timbral consistency on an articulation with 15 dynamics.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 26, 2021)

From Jasper’s fb page: 

As I continue Voyage string sessions, I'm considering adding legato soloists for violin & cello. Here are a couple examples of early legato tests featuring the Voyage concertmaster. 

Example 1: 
Example 2:


----------



## holywilly (Jan 26, 2021)

I’m super excited about the solo cello, the world needs the best legato cello library!


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't really like it tbh. There's so much vibrato


----------



## gst98 (Jan 26, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> I don't really like it tbh. There's so much vibrato


Did you see the poster in the first post?


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yea I understand, however, I'm just not really a fan. The other demos he showed were amazing though. Again, it's just my opinion


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> I don't really like it tbh. There's so much vibrato


How are those crazy pills doin' for you?    

To my ears, that sounds KILLER. The first demo, if you didnt tell me it was samples, I'd ask who the player was. 

Even though it's samples, I'd still like to know who the player was


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 26, 2021)

The legato transitions and passion definitely sound great to me. The only little quirk is that every note comes with passionate vibrato, but that's what you come to expect from PS: unashamedly all out.


----------



## Raphioli (Jan 26, 2021)

It sounds really lively to me.

Common complaints I see in Performance Samples threads are "noise" and "vibrato".
I think their library just isn't for those people. They do mention "not for purists" after all.

I personally love the tone and liveliness of their libraries.
You can RX a noise but if the samples themselves are lifeless/emotionless/sterile, you can't really do anything about it, even if you ride the mod wheel like crazy, imo.


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> How are those crazy pills doin' for you?
> 
> To my ears, that sounds KILLER. The first demo, if you didnt tell me it was samples, I'd ask who the player was.
> 
> Even though it's samples, I'd still like to know who the player was


So I can't have an opinion? I didn't say it didn't sound real...


ChrisSiuMusic said:


> The legato transitions and passion definitely sound great to me. The only little quirk is that every note comes with passionate vibrato, but that's what you come to expect from PS: unashamedly all out.


Yea that's my main gripe about this. There's heavy vibrato right at the start of the note. However I really like the other demos he posted


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> So I can't have an opinion? I didn't say it didn't sound real...
> 
> Yea that's my main gripe about this. There's heavy vibrato right at the start of the note.


Sorry, my 😛😛😛 wasn't clear that I was being sarcastic. Of course you can have an opinion.

I do suggest listening to more live players, because that vibrato really rings true (pun completely intended).


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Sorry, my 😛😛😛 wasn't clear that I was being sarcastic. Of course you can have an opinion.
> 
> I do suggest listening to more live players, because that vibrato really rings true (pun completely intended).


Lol  Anyways, yes, I definetly have heard soloists play like that. Just find it too heavy for my taste


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I do suggest listening to more live players, because that vibrato really rings true (pun completely intended).


@yiph2 Here's a few in no particular order:









Yes, I recognize that putting Anne-Sophie Mutter in here is cheating.


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 26, 2021)

I have heard some of them and they indeed sound lovely! But just as I said before, it seems like Jasper's vibrato starts right at the start of the note, whereas in these recordings the vibrato gradually increases (albeit very quickly). Anyways, let's move out of this conversation and keep this thread on topic


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> I have heard some of them and they indeed sound lovely! But just as I said before, it seems like Jasper's vibrato starts right at the start of the note, whereas in these recordings the vibrato gradually increases (albeit very quickly). Anyways, let's move out of this conversation and keep this thread on topic


No no, I think this is perfectly on topic! Solo violin (viola?) demos were posted, and yeah, let's talk about them.

I agree, though, that samples probably won't have the variance and nuance of a real player.


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 26, 2021)

Personally have no issue with the amount of vibrato at that dynamic. However, one thing I did not like about Vista is that even the lower dynamics had a similar (huge) amount of vibrato, giving IMO the impression that I'm not crossfading between layers each with their own distinct sound and expression, but that it is a single layer which just gets softer. So I personally do hope that at least the lower dynamics in Voyage will have a slightly more restrained expression/vibrato.


----------



## Jish (Jan 26, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> I have heard some of them and they indeed sound lovely! But just as I said before, it seems like Jasper's vibrato starts right at the start of the note, whereas in these recordings the vibrato gradually increases (albeit very quickly). Anyways, let's move out of this conversation and keep this thread on topic


In Stallone/Rambo voice: "_Nothing is over! You drew first vibrato..._"

In seriousness though I do agree that not just PS libraries, but _all _strings would significantly benefit from more control over vibrato. Putting a much larger dent in that egg would really take everything in a much more aesthetically interesting direction, but to do so convincingly/meaningfully must take an 'Aha!' moment that IMO just hasn't been seen yet in strings- so really all you're left with is comments like, "Well, it sounds great and all, but man, that vibrato", or even the dreaded, "Why is there not more vibrato? It's like a flat synth" emerge. I think for what it clearly seems intended to be from Jasper's angle, it sounds pretty darn good thus far.


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yea, this is the problem with sampled solo string instruments, and why I think it will never sound realistic compared to sections or even solo ww/brass. There are just too many variables. I would think that sample modeled solo stringed instruments would sound much more realistic, but the tone of current options out there aren't quite there yet


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

IMO, there's no such thing as "TOO MUCH" vibra--


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

yiph2 said:


>



That sounds lovely.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 27, 2021)

Interesting take from Jasper!


----------



## Nullhertz (Jan 28, 2021)

Another pre-alpha example. Sounds really lovely to me.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 28, 2021)

Reasy said:


> Another pre-alpha example. Sounds really lovely to me.



Holy christ...

I legit feel like I was listening to a recording, not samples.


----------



## I like music (Jan 28, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Interesting take from Jasper!


I love listening to, and reading, about what the devs are thinking. Especially when it isn't marketing speak. When they describe their process, and the sometimes spontaneous stuff that must come to them. Their inspirations, challenges, etc etc

And when they sound passionate about it. I especially love to hear about the actual challenges of sampling. Wish we had more access to the head honchos dishing this kind of information out.


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 28, 2021)

The frequent small audio snippets and comments while in development are great and what sets PS apart from other libraries/devs.


----------



## Wolf68 (Jan 28, 2021)

yiph2 said:


>



absolut gorgeous music. but...the point is...Jasper is an exceptional gifted composer, this is where he gets us with his demos...


----------



## artinro (Jan 28, 2021)

From the description: 

“Created with a VERY early PRE-alpha version. Featured is 3 violins expressivo sords (7 dyn -- also I re-recorded these since they were a bit too expressivo and vintage sounding, but you will still get these expressivo vln sords too). As well as Harp 2 harmonic+normale reps and string harmonics.

This track was thrown together in 10m, improvised with a multi consisting of the violin sord and two harp patches (3 patches total). Then a basic MW pass was done for the sord dynamics, and then the harmonics were added.”


----------



## FireGS (Jan 28, 2021)

artinro said:


> From the description:
> 
> “Created with a VERY early PRE-alpha version. Featured is 3 violins expressivo sords (7 dyn -- also I re-recorded these since they were a bit too expressivo and vintage sounding, but you will still get these expressivo vln sords too). As well as Harp 2 harmonic+normale reps and string harmonics.
> 
> This track was thrown together in 10m, improvised with a multi consisting of the violin sord and two harp patches (3 patches total). Then a basic MW pass was done for the sord dynamics, and then the harmonics were added.”



Jeeeeeeez....


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 28, 2021)

I fired up the old 8dio agitato sordinos and man while those are gorgeous, they cannot compare with the expressivity of what I'm hearing here.


----------



## artomatic (Jan 28, 2021)

artinro said:


> From the description:
> 
> “Created with a VERY early PRE-alpha version. Featured is 3 violins expressivo sords (7 dyn -- also I re-recorded these since they were a bit too expressivo and vintage sounding, but you will still get these expressivo vln sords too). As well as Harp 2 harmonic+normale reps and string harmonics.
> 
> This track was thrown together in 10m, improvised with a multi consisting of the violin sord and two harp patches (3 patches total). Then a basic MW pass was done for the sord dynamics, and then the harmonics were added.”





Now, this is the best sampled strings I've heard!!
Hey Jasper, I'll buy your pre-alpha versions right now!
The long (hopefully not!) wait begins....
Seriously. This is awesome!!!


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 28, 2021)

The portato consords sound amazing... soft brushstrokes.


----------



## FireGS (Feb 4, 2021)

Wow.

Those bass strings flapping are incredible.

Also, new page:






Voyage – Performance Samples







www.performancesamples.com


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 4, 2021)

Woah! That makes me want to grab a gun and get in the cellar.


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 5, 2021)

Full orchestra huh? Have they ever done any woodwind stuff? Interested to see how that'll go


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Feb 5, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Full orchestra huh? Have they ever done any woodwind stuff? Interested to see how that'll go


I remember only one amazing audio demonstration with a flute.


----------



## AndyP (Feb 5, 2021)

Jasper, name any price, I'll buy it!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 5, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Jasper, name any price, I'll buy it!


$50,000 I believe. Checked the sales page a minute ago.


----------



## artinro (Feb 9, 2021)

From the description:

“A bonus patch which I'm including even though I re-recorded it. Very rough/early. Experimenting with "playable loure" functionality. it's all controllable (as far as the 'amount' of loure/release taper -- this patch can also be played like a normal sustain patch and anywhere in between). The reason I re-recorded the patch you hear here, is for more release speed options for faster loure type phrases as well. Those recordings are in progress, but its essentially this functionality with more flexibility - for 5 vlns, 3 vlns, 4 vla, 3 vc, 3db -- both a poco espressivo (very classical sounding) version and a more romantic (but not molto) moderato espressivo for more romantic-classical/film settings. Up to 9 dynamics or so on those. 7 dyn on this demonstrated bonus patch.

No processing, EQ or verb.”


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 10, 2021)

artinro said:


> 7 dyn on this demonstrated bonus patch.


7 dynamics for a bonus patch?! :emoji_astonished:

Sure doesn't sound like a "bonus". 
If we're getting this as a bonus, the main library is gonna be insane.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 10, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> If we're getting this as a bonus, the main library is gonna be insane.


I think that's a confirmed fact


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 10, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> 7 dynamics for a bonus patch?! :emoji_astonished:
> 
> Sure doesn't sound like a "bonus".
> If we're getting this as a bonus, the main library is gonna be insane.


insane no doubt.

Just a little bit worried about the pricing. I know it's insanely soon to even be worried about that but oh man, with the amount of content this thing is packing the pricing will probably be insane as well.

If there's any chance that they'll sell individual sections of the orchestra I'd be super excited about that.


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 10, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> insane no doubt.
> 
> Just a little bit worried about the pricing. I know it's insanely soon to even be worried about that but oh man, with the amount of content this thing is packing the pricing will probably be insane as well.
> 
> If there's any chance that they'll sell individual sections of the orchestra I'd be super excited about that.


My personal guess would be $1,000 per section (if individual sections are going to be available)


----------



## artomatic (Feb 10, 2021)

A must-have for me, for sure! So far loving the sound of this.


----------



## artinro (Feb 12, 2021)

Couple of more early examples from Jasper and I posted the comments he added to each one too:


"Very early, rough version of one of the NEW cello spicc patches (there are multiple types). Along with another type of bass spiccato (also very early). These particular bass spiccatos are rather clumsy and were re-recorded, so they do hold back some of the nimble nature of this demo a bit. Dynamic xfades and timing isn't finessed yet for the cellos.

I suppose I'd call this spiccato style "motion spiccato." It's a bit more cohesive and connected (for between-pitch material as well, though this is a challenge) - it has a long way to go still, but it's a step forward from the more basic spiccato patch in the library. If I were to re-record this vc patch I would have gone for slightly higher hand position (the A-String on cellos is a predictable issue, among other things), but there's a good number of shorts patches to choose from and a variety of options. I might re-record this particular spicc style for vc, but we'll see - no promises.

As of posting this, longs in the strings are up to 15 dyn and shorts up to 13 dyn.

No processing, EQ or verb on this example. There are a LOT of harmonics, noises, as well as a degree of "pre-note" (as some people call it) on these particular shorts (and the library as a whole), so if you are particularly sensitive to those things you'll definitely want to avoid this library. Those things are part and parcel of capturing from performances (especially the particular, faster performances I'm having them do in some cases), and oftentimes basing the sampling process around "how can I get the cleanest recordings" compromises the performance.

All subject to changes."





"Very early version of 5-violin marcatos (FFF only although these marcatos have multiple dynamics). I re-recorded these, but am including these versions as well. All subject to changes. No processing, EQ or verb."


----------



## Trevor Meier (Feb 13, 2021)

These sound great


----------



## FireGS (Feb 13, 2021)

artinro said:


>



I refuse to believe that's samples.


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 13, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I refuse to believe that's samples.


"As of posting this, longs in the strings are up to 15 dyn and shorts up to 13 dyn."

This part is nuts to me


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 13, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I refuse to believe that's samples.


I think Beethoven would have liked these.


----------



## FireGS (Feb 13, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> I think Beethoven would have liked these.


I think @Rctec (Hans Zimmer) will, too.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 13, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> "As of posting this, longs in the strings are up to 15 dyn and shorts up to 13 dyn."
> 
> This part is nuts to me


Well...people complained about VSL when Synchron Strings hit 8 dynamics...said it wasn't needed...but a live player can play dozens of dynamics...it's all in the implementation of the playability. If they are smooth and instead of crossfading between dynamic volume, we get actual crossfades between true dynamics, that's a plus. in other workds a 4 dynamic library, will need to fill in the blanks and crossfade the volume difference between layers...more actual dynamics means less "fake" volume. LOL Hope this makes sense.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 13, 2021)

So nice.


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 14, 2021)

artinro said:


>



These spiccatos sound absolutely incredible....


----------



## Leo (Feb 15, 2021)

this is passionate


----------



## AndyP (Feb 16, 2021)

In the meantime I'm very hooked on Voyage and will wait patiently for this release. I have the feeling it will be worth it. If there is something that sounds really extraordinary, positively speaking, it's Jasper's magical sampling skills.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 17, 2021)

Holy cow. I don't want to say too much here except I'm glad I only ever bought two string libraries; I may die with three.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Feb 17, 2021)

AndyP said:


> In the meantime I'm very hooked on Voyage and will wait patiently for this release. I have the feeling it will be worth it. If there is something that sounds really extraordinary, positively speaking, it's Jasper's magical sampling skills.


I don’t know if I can be patient... but it definitely sounds great!


----------



## Trevor Meier (Feb 17, 2021)

One of the great weaknesses of most string libraries I find is their inability to move between different levels of expressiveness in short passages and especially sustained notes. This is particularly obvious as the amount of vibrato changes. Inevitably you end up with phase-y cross fades between samples.

It’s made me wonder... with Jaspers approach, perhaps he could just sample enough levels of expressiveness that there wouldn’t be a need for crossfades?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 17, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> One of the great weaknesses of most string libraries I find is their inability to move between different levels of expressiveness in short passages and especially sustained notes. This is particularly obvious as the amount of vibrato changes. Inevitably you end up with phase-y cross fades between samples.
> 
> It’s made me wonder... with Jaspers approach, perhaps he could just sample enough levels of expressiveness that there wouldn’t be a need for crossfades?


We’d likely end up with awkward isolated patches rather than modwheel-triggerable samples, though. But I maybe underestimating the power of scripting. I’m not that into the idea of selecting a patch like “swells” (a brass/ensemble patch I can’t fathom seeing myself using in practice from AROne) in order to achieve the result you’re talking about, but if it were scripted in such a way to be usable at multiple tempos/dynamics without having to scroll through a giant list of variants, it might be cool.

Obviously the ideal is a mind-reading modwheel that knows what I want from dynamics and vibrato and bow speed. They actually probably already sell that hardware, I think they call them instruments  but I’m sure the absolute next-best thing to live players will be Jasper’s libraries. We’ll see what happens.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 17, 2021)

www.performancesamples.com/voyage


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 17, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> www.performancesamples.com/voyage


Was this present on the page before?


> *How much will it cost?*
> 
> TBA, most likely not before release, but it will be boutique pricing.



Anyways, now I'm sure it would be at least $1,000 *per module* lol


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 17, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> Was this present on the page before?
> 
> 
> Anyways, now I'm sure it would be at least $1,000 *per module* lol


Not that I’m aware of! And yes don’t be surprised if it’s around that range haha.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 17, 2021)

I mean, honestly the quality of this library sounds like it merits that price when you consider what else is on the market selling for similar (and not to knock any of it). 

Abbey Road Modular is supposed to come in between $2.5 - $5k according to user estimates; Voyage is going to be almost doubling some of the dynamic layers *edit, well, not on average, but definitely an increase; and the quality of this sampling is just astonishing. Jasper is very forthcoming about the 'weaknesses' of his libraries and releases what appear to be very, very good products; I'm not worried about weird issues like out-of-time shorts or out-of-tune legato transitions nearly as much as I am with Spitfire, and this isn't even getting into the realm of HOW GOOD THESE SOUND. Not to knock how Abbey Road sounds - it sounds amazing. But there is a somewhat verbose multitude of reasons for my bias; the Performance Samples train is one I'm very inspired and intrigued by, and I already own AROne. Amazing things are happening at PS, and SF, it's... it's a good time to be into sampled orchestras this year/next year.


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 17, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Abbey Road Modular is supposed to come in between $2.5 - $5k according to user estimates; Voyage is going to be almost doubling some of the dynamic layers


Voyage is not a full (symphonic) orchestra, he's using far smaller section sizes for the strings.


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 17, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> I mean, honestly the quality of this library sounds like it merits that price when you consider what else is on the market selling for similar (and not to knock any of it).
> 
> Abbey Road Modular is supposed to come in between $2.5 - $5k according to user estimates; Voyage is going to be almost doubling some of the dynamic layers, and the quality of this sampling is just astonishing. Jasper is very forthcoming about the 'weaknesses' of his libraries and releases what appear to be very, very good products; I'm not worried about weird issues like out-of-time shorts or out-of-tune legato transitions nearly as much as I am with Spitfire, and this isn't even getting into the realm of HOW GOOD THESE SOUND. Not to knock how Abbey Road sounds - it sounds amazing. But there is a somewhat verbose multitude of reasons for my bias; the Performance Samples train is one I'm very inspired and intrigued by, and I already own AROne. Amazing things are happening at PS, and SF, it's... it's a good time to be into sampled orchestras this year/next year.


Woah what? That much?

I guess Spitfire does have to milk Abbey Road which it sort of explains how each component isn't fully comprehensive.

But man is that annoying. You end up with dozens of incomplete products that you have to add together


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 17, 2021)

Sovereign said:


> Voyage is not a full (symphonic) orchestra, he's using far smaller section sizes for the strings.


I'm not sure what you're getting at with this comment; if you want to elaborate I'm happy to hear it. I'm appreciative of the smaller section sizes, I've always preferred chamber music. Huge bombastic stuff even, in my opinion, sounds better with a smaller, more focused ensemble, but it depends on the players. When Jasper mentioned in a recent post, something along the lines of "nothing is ballsier than a chamber orchestra with a common goal", I gushed a little bit, because I completely agree. There's something in the air when you're playing in an ensemble like that. The focus and determination and quality of execution are palpable because with a smaller number of players, you have more responsibility for the sound, and also the beauty of the instrument you're playing has more space to shine. It can even be explosive. I... love small ensembles. Always.



Getsumen said:


> Woah what? That much?
> 
> I guess Spitfire does have to milk Abbey Road which it sort of explains how each component isn't fully comprehensive.
> 
> But man is that annoying. You end up with dozens of incomplete products that you have to add together


Yeah, the Modular Orchestra is its own product. If you're strapped for cash and have your eyes set on that, which is the complete, actual collection, the actual sample library in terms of standard build (not limited to ensemble patches), save your money on AROne and the Scoring Selections, they have nothing to do with the Modular Orchestra product besides being recorded at the same location, same players, and possible same samples but just clumped together because playability and stuff or something (it does make some sense); but until they announce that you do in fact get a discount as if you were buying into a piece of the entire project, I would save your money, unless you really just want that sound and don't mind whatever happens down the line.


----------



## Evans (Feb 17, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Abbey Road Modular is supposed to come in between $2.5 - $5k according to user estimates


Says who?


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 17, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at with this comment;


You gave a price estimate for AR, which is based on recording a far larger orchestra. The costs are not comparable per se, which was my point. While I don't mind boutique pricing, there is a limit and I think Jasper knows that if he prices it too high he won't sell nearly as much.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 17, 2021)

Evans said:


> Says who?


_A lot of people are saying it..._

A number of users here and on various discords. Plus, just consider the pricing for their existing libraries - SSS is $1k by itself, BS is $800 by itself minus the extended articulations; Abbey Road is going to be a premium product that stands to surpass Spitfire's previous premium products, so unless they decide to begin discounting Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra, we can expect Abbey Road to be more expensive. I believe SSO tops out somewhere a little over $2k, so a price point for the full collection of Abbey Road - that'd be strings, brass, woodwinds, and percussion) would at _least_ be over $2k. Not only is it Abbey Road + AR's players, but we're also talking about more dynamic layers.

And Voyage, at least in some patches, has even more dynamic layers than Abbey Road. I think I remember one of the AR patches being something like 11 layers or something? And I believe Voyage has some at 14. Dynamic layers aren't alone indicative of quality, but they do increase the quality ceiling of a product.

@Sovereign if you're meaning to say Voyage is different so it's not worth the comparison, I understand; I'm mostly talking about price points and 'flagship product' status; also my own personal preference. I think the bombasticity of the smaller ensemble is going to be more pleasing for me in the end especially given I have all of the magnificent power of ensemble sustains of AROne already.

Fast ninja edit for Sovereign, I hear what you're saying. @ChrisSiuMusic mentioned that the $1k per module price point came up in discussion with Jasper, but yeah. I don't want to come across like I'm trying to inflate the value of the library, but I certainly am excited about it. Cheaper would _definitely_ be fine by me. We'll just have to see in the end.

Ninja edit 2, SCS is also $1k for professional, though SF is a little weird being a developer that holds more frequent sales than others, so I wouldn't say it's actually valued there. But a $1k price point is basically what I'm banking on, and any savings will be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 17, 2021)

Sovereign said:


> You gave a price estimate for AR, which is based on recording a far larger orchestra. The costs are not comparable per se, which was my point. While I don't mind boutique pricing, there is a limit and I think Jasper knows that if he prices it too high he won't sell nearly as much.


I'm not sure if I could afford it either, but I'm pretty excited to see what the final release would sound like.
Since the pre-alpha demos already sound amazing.

BTW, I really wish Performance Samples would switch to Pulse.
I've tried both, but Continuata/Connect app randomly crashes which is really frustrating...
So far Pulse has never crashed on my system.
I also like how you can manage your sample library in the Pulse app. (in that regard, I'm happy that OT switched to SINE. no more Continuata)


----------



## composingkeys (Feb 17, 2021)

Hmm I wonder if the mentioned "prenote" is added latency to the notes meaning even the short notes won't be on the beat without adjusting it before the beat. For legato, I can see how this can sometimes be the case but short notes? Is this what Jasper means and I wonder how problematic that will be.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Feb 17, 2021)

composingkeys said:


> Hmm I wonder if the mentioned "prenote" is added latency to the notes meaning even the short notes won't be on the beat without adjusting it before the beat. For legato, I can see how this can sometimes be the case but short notes? Is this what Jasper means and I wonder how problematic that will be.


That’s already the case with Fluid Shorts, ~100ms IIRC


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 17, 2021)

composingkeys said:


> Hmm I wonder if the mentioned "prenote" is added latency to the notes meaning even the short notes won't be on the beat without adjusting it before the beat. For legato, I can see how this can sometimes be the case but short notes? Is this what Jasper means and I wonder how problematic that will be.


Not that problematic. They're not randomized delays and they're uniform so you can just set your track delay


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 17, 2021)

composingkeys said:


> Hmm I wonder if the mentioned "prenote" is added latency to the notes meaning even the short notes won't be on the beat without adjusting it before the beat. For legato, I can see how this can sometimes be the case but short notes? Is this what Jasper means and I wonder how problematic that will be.


I think it's not referring to delay as much as something similar to "pre-ringing" from linear-phase EQ's; one of the consequences of sampling from actual performances is that the context of each note, which is other notes, is going to be somewhat evident. I think he mentioned this was a noticable issue on certain shorts, it was a noticable issue on the harp in Vista (mentioned by him also), and probably on the sustains too; but this only matters on the very first note or when you're playing very spaced-out, and it's more than likely this kind of thing can largely be edited out in post, but it depends on you actually writing the line first as removing them in the library's editing process would also be editing out parts of the continuity that make PS libraries so freaking good. That pre-note is crucial, in some ways, for the connectedness and live-feel. That's how I understand it. 

A good question to ask is, have you been bothered by the demos, or if you own any PS libraries, by audible pre-ringing/pre-notes in those? If not, then no problem. I've heard it especially on the Vista harp and I think it can take away from the realism, but it's also very dependent on the passage being played, and IIRC, post-editing can do a good amount to mitigate it and so can sonic context besides silence.


----------



## lettucehat (Feb 17, 2021)

In fact it's pretty amazing how well strictly quantizing both short and legato passages works in practice. Vista/Con Moto legato sounds as natural when quantized as most other libraries do after being tweaked to death by moving notes around so the phrases start on time but the connecting notes don't lag or rush. I'll maybe nudge one or two notes to taste when using these libraries. The only downside is that you get a hint of a note just slightly before the first one.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 17, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> In fact it's pretty amazing how well strictly quantizing both short and legato passages works in practice. Vista/Con Moto legato sounds as natural when quantized as most other libraries do after being tweaked to death by moving notes around so the phrases start on time but the connecting notes don't lag or rush. I'll maybe nudge one or two notes to taste when using these libraries. The only downside is that you get a hint of a note just slightly before the first one.


Wait, I'm understanding everything you just said. But perhaps for one thing: would you mind explaining how the standardized delay is related to the "hint of a note just slightly before the first one"? There may be something I'm missing here. But otherwise, yes, agreed - the standardized 140ms delay that he actually sticks to makes writing with the library a dream compared to the absolutely stupid micro-adjustments that other library developers seem perfectly fine leaving to you. (I've only even used the Vista demo and it's by far my favorite "library" in terms of ease of actual use because of that fact alone)

To any developers, please, standardize your sample start times, to a T. Like JB does. _especially_ in all of the round robins. So, especially on everything. What a waste of time for everyone it is otherwise; one boring couple of pass overs for the developer versus a cumulative thousands or more of hours spent by users making mind-numbing midi accommodations for sample times that weren't standardized. What a creative endeavor it is to by making such microscoping midi adjustments... Over and over again, by the way. 

S P I T F I R E


----------



## lettucehat (Feb 17, 2021)

The delay doesn't create the pre-notes so much as compensate for them. They're already there, to varying degrees depending on the patch. Fluid Shorts has normal, tight, and ultra-tight patches where you cut down on how much pre-note there is. And by pre-note, I suppose I mean "bleed from a previously played note in the performance they captured". Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 17, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Hope that makes sense!


It does, thanks. I was thinking the 140ms standardization was just because... that's the way samples should be regardless of whether or not they were sampled in such a way that may result in bleed, and for look-ahead. But that does make sense.


----------



## lettucehat (Feb 17, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> It does, thanks. I was thinking the 140ms standardization was just because... that's the way samples should be regardless of whether or not they were sampled in such a way that may result in bleed, and for look-ahead. But that does make sense.


Yeah it's a lot more than other libraries (take, for example, the mere 40ms necessary for MSS' auto-divisi engine to figure out what you're playing) but the more you work with it and think about it, the more you realize it's necessary for a certain type of realism. Now I can't look at other libraries the same way - libraries that have zero delay and make no mention of it. You need it otherwise you're chopping off a bunch of the process that goes into actually performing these articulations. It's obviously a compromise some make.


----------



## composingkeys (Feb 17, 2021)

With these built in delays how does that affect you when playing in real time and finding the right time in your sequenced part. Is the beat on the tempo just a reference and you use your ears to "line it up"? I know DAWs have delay compensation for a track setup but how does that work in practice when playing in parts?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 17, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> It's obviously a compromise some make.


Imo not a very wise one; delay to me feels more real anyway. It takes time to move things. Not for keyboards, but when notes respond instantly I have to kind of wrap my head around how to conceptualize the instrument I'm trying to pretend I'm playing, again. The delay is so much more intuitive for me, part of why I prefer Legato Performance over Performance Legato whenever the LP samples are actually alright to use - the delay adds realism in the samples themselves.

Thanks again for clarifying.



composingkeys said:


> With these built in delays how does that affect you when playing in real time and finding the right time in your sequenced part. Is the beat on the tempo just a reference and you use your ears to "line it up"? I know DAWs have delay compensation for a track setup but how does that work in practice when playing in parts?



You kind of just feel it. Tuba players have an attack time, string players have an attack time... We're actually really good at timing-related things, you just have to get in the zone a little bit. IMO playing with delays feels a lot better than playing without. But whatever you do, just do it consistently. Weirdly enough I think I'm actually more comfortable doing things like rubato against a metronome when there's a slight delay than when there isn't. There's just something weird to me about having an instrument that plays INSTANTLY on command. Even oboe has "delay", air pressure isn't instantaneous and you're kind of ahead of actual time when you're playing "on point" on any instrument because all of the micro-adjustments that happen to make the sound sound pretty kind of get "queued" while you're playing. I'm not a very good improviser most of the time though so maybe it's different for improvisational pros.


----------



## lettucehat (Feb 17, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Imo not a very wise one; delay to me feels more real anyway. It takes time to move things. Not for keyboards, but when notes respond instantly I have to kind of wrap my head around how to conceptualize the instrument I'm trying to pretend I'm playing, again. The delay is so much more intuitive for me, part of why I prefer Legato Performance over Performance Legato whenever the LP samples are actually alright to use - the delay adds realism in the samples themselves.
> 
> Thanks again for clarifying.


Thanks, and tell me about it! I've been curious about the big HOOPUS update to see if we might somehow get re-edited legatos out of Hollywood Strings, as they sound amazing but like many libraries prior to Berlin just don't account for playing speed or delay.



composingkeys said:


> With these built in delays how does that affect you when playing in real time and finding the right time in your sequenced part. Is the beat on the tempo just a reference and you use your ears to "line it up"? I know DAWs have delay compensation for a track setup but how does that work in practice when playing in parts?


Honestly I'm still working this out and have my own latency issues that have nothing to do with PS libraries. The legato libraries are super playable, no problem there. For Fluid Shorts, I wish there were a simple switch that could preserve my settings but alternate between the ultra-tight and normal samples. I still play in live but it's not agile, for good reason. But that's me choosing to use the patches with the highest delay, in most situations.


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 17, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> www.performancesamples.com/voyage


I was just going to ask if the strings would be offered separately... thanks for the link.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 17, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> I was just going to ask if the strings would be offered separately... thanks for the link.


You got it!


----------



## constaneum (Feb 17, 2021)

the strings indeed sound beautiful and ya i do love smaller sized strings as the vibrato sounds more delicate and expressive. Symphonic strings in general sound big and lush but they do miss out the details of the beautiful vibrato sound. I'm keeping my eyes on this strings library but it the price is rumoured to be $1000, i'm out of the league. lol


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 17, 2021)

Okay, so I've just got word from Jasper that based on all the recording and work he's done so far, the strings should be somewhere between the $1k-$2k range. Definitely boutique haha.


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 17, 2021)

Nevermind. Too long of a wait.


----------



## CT (Feb 17, 2021)

Well I'm not sure I could remotely justify price tags like that, but I'm eager to see how it all goes anyway.


----------



## chapbot (Feb 17, 2021)

A shame the guys at Audiobro didn't consult Jasper about MSS. I just got it, am A/Bing it against Vista and Con Moto - no comparison. MSS sounds like 2008 while Jasper is creating next-gen libraries.


----------



## Jish (Feb 17, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Okay, so I've just got word from Jasper that based on all the recording and work he's done so far, the strings should be somewhere between the $1k-$2k range. Definitely boutique haha.


'Not for purists' should be changed to, 'Not for the faint of Wallet'


----------



## tabulius (Feb 17, 2021)

I still wish Abbey Road would have done a deal with Jasper. His sampling technique and that room would have been pure magic. But nevertheless, all these work-in-process sneak peeks sound great, so I'm not complaining. 

I'm glad these are released in sections. But depending on how good the other stuff sounds, I might have to get them all. I'm guessing a price range of around 500 $. They are smaller string sections after all.


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 17, 2021)

FYI, Chris above said that the strings would be about 1-2k alone


----------



## lettucehat (Feb 17, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> FYI, Chris above said that the strings would be about 1-2k alone


idk i just strongly feel they'll be $40


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 18, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> idk i just strongly feel they'll be $40


Hmm thats a bit too high, maybe like $1-10 max


----------



## mussnig (Feb 18, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> You kind of just feel it. Tuba players have an attack time, string players have an attack time... We're actually really good at timing-related things, you just have to get in the zone a little bit. IMO playing with delays feels a lot better than playing without. But whatever you do, just do it consistently. Weirdly enough I think I'm actually more comfortable doing things like rubato against a metronome when there's a slight delay than when there isn't. There's just something weird to me about having an instrument that plays INSTANTLY on command. Even oboe has "delay", air pressure isn't instantaneous and you're kind of ahead of actual time when you're playing "on point" on any instrument because all of the micro-adjustments that happen to make the sound sound pretty kind of get "queued" while you're playing. I'm not a very good improviser most of the time though so maybe it's different for improvisational pros.


I am playing drums & percussion (incl. timpani) - so when I "play", I usually expect the sound to be there immediately (sure, there is still a bit of build up in the waveform before the transient but it's usually not comparable to other instruments). Of course, when playing in an orchestra the percussion is usually at the very back and in theory should therefore "produce" the transient a bit earlier than the others - but even this is usually in the range of ca. 5-30 ms, so not comparable to 100+ ms predelay (+latency from audio interface etc.).


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 18, 2021)

tabulius said:


> I'm glad these are released in sections. But depending on how good the other stuff sounds, I might have to get them all. I'm guessing a price range of around 500 $. They are smaller string sections after all.





ChrisSiuMusic said:


> the strings should be somewhere between the $1k-$2k range.



Its going to be around $1k to $2k *just for the strings *.
The amount of dynamic layers is insane, so even if the section size is smaller, more dynamic layers means more recordings and much more editing.
(I mean, I wish it was $500 too, because I could afford it lol )

But $500 may happen for the percussions, who knows?


----------



## yellow_lupine (Feb 18, 2021)

Sorry if that's already been asked before, does anybody know what is the size of each string section?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 18, 2021)

mussnig said:


> I am playing drums & percussion (incl. timpani) - so when I "play", I usually expect the sound to be there immediately (sure, there is still a bit of build up in the waveform before the transient but it's usually not comparable to other instruments). Of course, when playing in an orchestra the percussion is usually at the very back and in theory should therefore "produce" the transient a bit earlier than the others - but even this is usually in the range of ca. 5-30 ms, so not comparable to 100+ ms predelay (+latency from audio interface etc.).


Percussion is a use case where delay makes less sense than otherwise. (Ofc I’d still want consistency in those sample start times)

There is the small “back of the stage” delay but it wouldn’t make sense to be hearing that if you were the performer at the timpani lol


----------



## chrisr (Feb 18, 2021)

Has Jaspers site been hijacked?? I clicked away quickly but it looks like something dodgy going on!


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 18, 2021)

This is what it says for me


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 18, 2021)

Could simply be a https certificate issue.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Raphioli (Feb 18, 2021)

Ruffian Price said:


>


Performance Samples might have used all of their budget (including web hosting fees) on sample recordings.


----------



## constaneum (Feb 18, 2021)

Curious....what's the reason other company can sell their products at reasonably fair to average price but this gonna sell at 1k ?? Coz this is smaller company and want faster ROI? Just curious? Hmmm


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 18, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Curious....what's the reason other company can sell their products at reasonably fair to average price but this gonna sell at 1k ?? Coz this is smaller company and want faster ROI? Just curious? Hmmm


Are you serious? This has like 10+ dynamic layers, other sample libraries have like 3-5... Also, other sample libraries are at the same price, look at SSS, BS etc, all are about 1k... Abbey Road Modular Orchestra Strings will also probably be 1k+


----------



## gst98 (Feb 18, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Curious....what's the reason other company can sell their products at reasonably fair to average price but this gonna sell at 1k ?? Coz this is smaller company and want faster ROI? Just curious? Hmmm


Because he isn't a company with 80 employees and investors? Voyage is a boutique library that really goes to the extremes, mostly driven by what JB wants. Not only are there 11,12 or 13 (I think I even heard 15 at one point) dynamic layers, but he re-recorded loads of it to get it right, so you also get alternate versions.

You're also forgetting how expensive EW and Spitfire libs were when they came out. But once they covered costs they brought them down over the last decade. When you look at BBCSO, it isn't just a £300 library, it was the result of the first wave of customers who were willing to purchase the more feature-full version at £999. In all these cases, the early adopters are essential subsidizing it for everyone else.


----------



## constaneum (Feb 18, 2021)

gst98 said:


> Because he isn't a company with 80 employees and investors? Voyage is a boutique library that really goes to the extremes, mostly driven by what JB wants. Not only are there 11,12 or 13 (I think I even heard 15 at one point) dynamic layers, but he re-recorded loads of it to get it right, so you also get alternate versions.
> 
> You're also forgetting how expensive EW and Spitfire libs were when they came out. But once they covered costs they brought them down over the last decade. When you look at BBCSO, it isn't just a £300 library, it was the result of the first wave of customers who were willing to purchase the more feature-full version at £999. In all these cases, the early adopters are essential subsidizing it for everyone else.


 Oh wow!! 15 dynamic layers ????? That's insane


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 18, 2021)

If you didn't know the details of the library why did you ask about the expensive price??? Anyways yea its going to be pretty damn good, demos sound great already


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 18, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Are you serious? This has like 10+ dynamic layers, other sample libraries have like 3-5... Also, other sample libraries are at the same price, look at SSS, BS etc, all are about 1k... Abbey Road Modular Orchestra Strings will also probably be 1k+


I think comparisons are not easily justified. AR is recorded in a prominent venue which I am pretty sure costs quite a bit. Synchron Strings 1 had 8 dynamics, with an intro price below 400 euros.


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 18, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Curious....what's the reason other company can sell their products at reasonably fair to average price but this gonna sell at 1k ?? Coz this is smaller company and want faster ROI? Just curious? Hmmm


As much as I would want to be able to afford it, this library has much more dynamics than other libraries, so I understand the pricing.
And also considering the fact that the other libraries (Spitfire, OT, etc) do not come close in terms of liveliness (maybe CSS, but still this library has a lot more dynamics)

So I don't think its simple as what your saying (comparison between other companies). 
Its a boutique library. Or do you want Performance Samples to be like, "we need to sell it around 500USD, so lets cut corners and reduce the dynamic layers to up to 4" ?


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sovereign said:


> I think comparisons are not easily justified. AR is recorded in a prominent venue which I am pretty sure costs quite a bit. Synchron Strings 1 had 8 dynamics, with an intro price below 400 euros.


Yea fair point, however, I'm pretty sure Jasper chose a great hall to record in instead of somewhere super dry. Also its a one man game, there's only him involved


----------



## constaneum (Feb 18, 2021)

We wait and see the final price. I have to admit, his strings sampling by far is the best sounding in terms of liveliness.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 18, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> As much as I would want to be able to afford it, this library has much more dynamics than other libraries, so I understand the pricing.
> And also considering the fact that the other libraries (Spitfire, OT, etc) do not come close in terms of liveliness (maybe CSS, but still this library has a lot more dynamics)
> 
> So I don't think its simple as what your saying (comparison between other companies).
> Its a boutique library. Or do you want Performance Samples to be like, "we need to sell it around 500USD, so lets cut corners and reduce the dynamic layers to up to 4" ?


All the current champion when it comes to raw samples for a string library is Berlin strings main. Of course this doesn't include the expansions which add a whole lot more samples. 

If I remember correctly I think it's spitfire symphonic strings that comes in second, or maybe it's Hollywood strings... But you really have to dial it down to one microphone to make it fair.

It'll be interesting to see how this library turns out in terms of raw sample content. I can also tell you that my computer struggles using more than one of my legato patch, which is cross-fading between three different legato, and I think 10 dynamic layers. 

Personally I think four or five dynamic layers is ideal, I would rather different articulations be sampled at a certain point


----------



## Laddy (Feb 18, 2021)

Im curious about how developers decide how to price their releases. Is it pure suply/demand calculations or are there other considerations? 

If the price is very high (say, 1,5-2k), I assume that only a handful of people will be able to afford it. And that by lowering the price, you will attract the hordes of hobbyists and pros with limited budgets.


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 18, 2021)

Laddy said:


> Im curious about how developers decide how to price their releases. Is it pure suply/demand calculations or are there other considerations?
> 
> If the price is very high (say, 1,5-2k), I assume that only a handful of people will be able to afford it. And that by lowering the price, you will attract the hordes of hobbyists and pros with limited budgets.


The cost of the orchestra, time it takes for development etc. Jasper does it himself (i think) so its going to be very expensive


----------



## Laddy (Feb 18, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> The cost of the orchestra, time it takes for development etc. Jasper does it himself (i think) so its going to be very expensive


I get that. But still, you will make more money by selling 2000 copies for 1000$ than 500 copies for 2000$


----------



## Harzmusic (Feb 18, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Curious....what's the reason other company can sell their products at reasonably fair to average price but this gonna sell at 1k ?? Coz this is smaller company and want faster ROI? Just curious? Hmmm


Another thing to keep in mind is the expected volume of sales.
If you're a big, established company with a large customer base you have the ability to reach a huge amount of people through newsletters, social media and other established channels. You have hundreds of loyal customers and can count on a certain percentage of these customers to immediately buy into your new product, maybe even preorder. You have data and some reliable numbers that you will sell X copies and can price accordingly with a relatively low risk.

If you have to recoup an enormous investment you need to determine the price also by estimating 
a) how many people you can reach directly through your own channels (this is the most reliable number)
b) how many people might be made aware of the product through other channels and word of mouth (this is a big maybe)
c) how many of all those people actually have a strong need or use for this product (resource requirements, full Kontakt, complexity and specialization will each lock a certain amount of people out, particularly hobbyists)
d) How many of those will actually make a purchase decision*. *(Here's where the price and the utility of the product are weighed)

Once you have estimated this number, you'll see how much each of these people would have to spend in order for you to actually break even.
If you're making boutique products and don't have a big marketing department to push sales, you will sell fewer copies even if your product is fantastic. If you sell fewer copies but need to recoup a high investment, you will need to sell those copies at a higher price.

I feel like this is a dynamic of small companies and specialized products that is often ignored. The basic model of supply and demand does not apply to these kinds of niche markets.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 18, 2021)

Laddy said:


> I get that. But still, you will make more money by selling 2000 copies for 1000$ than 500 copies for 2000$


Yes but at a certain point a lot of people are just going to pirate it anyways, even if he sold it for $100...

The important thing is being able to recoup some of the money as soon as possible considering the absurd amount of money that it cost to make it long before you can sell it.


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 18, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> All the current champion when it comes to raw samples for a string library is Berlin strings main. Of course this doesn't include the expansions which add a whole lot more samples.
> 
> If I remember correctly I think it's spitfire symphonic strings that comes in second, or maybe it's Hollywood strings... But you really have to dial it down to one microphone to make it fair.
> 
> ...


I've said it in another thread, but for me, the musicality of the legatos is what makes or breaks a library. Its not just about the pure volume of the raw samples.
OT and Spitfires legatos are ok (there are hit and misses), but they don't come close to PS (or CSS for that matter) imo.

But I understand you like OT a lot.
BTW, I was impressed with the cello in their BSS library.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 18, 2021)

Laddy said:


> I get that. But still, you will make more money by selling 2000 copies for 1000$ than 500 copies for 2000$


Not necessarily. Keeping the number of users lower reduces other costs as well. Support, download fees, etc


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 18, 2021)

Laddy said:


> Im curious about how developers decide how to price their releases. Is it pure suply/demand calculations or are there other considerations?
> 
> If the price is very high (say, 1,5-2k), I assume that only a handful of people will be able to afford it. And that by lowering the price, you will attract the hordes of hobbyists and pros with limited budgets.


They could also sell it very high at launch and then provides a huge sale like 3 or 4 years later. (I don't think a huge sale will happen within 1 or 2 years. small sale, possible)

Basically the top end composers would buy it at launch and during that time, the library will sound unique (only a few using it).
Then after a few years, they could make it affordable to everyone, which will probably make it sound common (e.g. Damage). But by then, those people who've bought it at launch would have already got their moneys worth out of it.


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 18, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Not necessarily. Keeping the number of users lower reduces other costs as well. Support, download fees, etc


PS does not do support.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 18, 2021)

Sovereign said:


> PS does not do support.


So if your download doesn't work, you're just...out of luck? Lol


----------



## gst98 (Feb 18, 2021)

Laddy said:


> I get that. But still, you will make more money by selling 2000 copies for 1000$ than 500 copies for 2000$


Jasper is just Jasper, he doesn't run any big ad campaigns, and he doesn't have the name that spitfire has. Through the Youtube channels and Labs spitfire has become a name known by people producing EDM, trap, pop music and not just film and orchestral music. JB can't just lower the price and get thousands of people buying his stuff, nor do I think he wants that.

Yes also I suppose putting a high price tag is probably also a good anti piracy method.


----------



## gst98 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sovereign said:


> PS does not do support.





Casiquire said:


> So if your download doesn't work, you're just...out of luck? Lol


He is very active on facebook and replies very quickly, as well as he has emails on the website. By no support he means he isn't going to tell you how to use the modwheel or something else trivial


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 18, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> I've said it in another thread, but for me, the musicality of the legatos is what makes or breaks a library. Its not just about the pure volume of the raw samples.
> OT and Spitfires legatos are ok (there are hit and misses), but they don't come close to PS (or CSS for that matter) imo.
> 
> But I understand you like OT a lot.
> BTW, I was impressed with the cello in their BSS library.



Honestly, the only thing that stands out from any for legato alone is css rebow legato and some of the stuff from 8dio(and vista seems nice aswell). 

That said, none of those libraries are all encompassing, so I'd rather fake rebow and have a massive wealth of articulations. Berlin strings main violins I have over 37 articulations, most of which are 3 or 4 dynamic layers, and up to 24 round robins. With the full AB and E expansions, it's well over 60 articulations. 

There's literally nothing on the market that can cover as much at this point without trying to combine a ton of libraries from different developers.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 18, 2021)

gst98 said:


> He is very active on facebook and replies very quickly, as well as he has emails on the website. By no support he means he isn't going to tell you how to use the modwheel or something else trivial


Jasper is pretty unapologetic, he's not going to now and pay heed because someone points out a noise in his sample, ect. 

He's gotten this far making what he needs and selling it to offset the cost


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 18, 2021)

No 'obligation' to support does not mean no support if there is something serious going wrong.

Btw, it's also likely that his products are more attractive and *known* to professionals than hobbyists or beginners and those will often be able to pay higher prices.


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 18, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Honestly, the only thing that stands out from any for legato alone is css rebow legato and some of the stuff from 8dio(and vista seems nice aswell).
> 
> That said, none of those libraries are all encompassing, so I'd rather fake rebow and have a massive wealth of articulations. Berlin strings main violins I have over 37 articulations, most of which are 3 or 4 dynamic layers, and up to 24 round robins. With the full AB and E expansions, it's well over 60 articulations.
> 
> There's literally nothing on the market that can cover as much at this point without trying to combine a ton of libraries from different developers.


I understand that the number of articulations is Berlins strength (if you include the expansions, its enormous).
I guess it all comes down to priority. Thats why I bought Vista as well.
Legato is a priority for me(like I've said in my previous pst) and Spitfire, OT just don't come close.

This doesn't mean I'm denying Berlins strength (first line of this post).


ProfoundSilence said:


> I'd rather fake rebow and have a massive wealth of articulations.


Your priority is a massive wealth of articulations. Different than mine, so I respect that.


----------



## constaneum (Feb 18, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> So if your download doesn't work, you're just...out of luck? Lol


oh gosh. there goes you 1k or 2k ...buh bye money


----------



## constaneum (Feb 18, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> I understand that the number of articulations is Berlins strength (if you include the expansions, its enormous).
> I guess it all comes down to priority. Thats why I bought Vista as well.
> Legato is a priority for me(like I've said in my previous pst) and Spitfire, OT just don't come close.
> 
> ...


Kinda wonder why most of them didn't wanna spend time doing the legato sampling right. CS series are good examples of spending a great amount of time in polishing the products rather than rushing for releases of 3-4 products a year.


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 18, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Kinda wonder why most of them didn't wanna spend time doing the legato sampling right. CS series are good examples of spending a great amount of time in polishing the products rather than rushing for releases of 3-4 products a year.


I think some devs are trying very hard.
For BSS, OT did sample RR legato. For BS, they sampled additional legato transitions for their update.
Its probably just very hard to get it right.
Spitfire seems to also be trying since they said they have a new legato sampling method and is going to be used in the ARO line.


----------



## constaneum (Feb 18, 2021)

Imagine teaming up CS/PS with SA and OT, the outcome gonna be a holy grail.


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 18, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Imagine teaming up CS/PS with SA and OT, the outcome gonna be a holy grail.


Yeah, that would mean they could get access to Air or AR...


----------



## gst98 (Feb 18, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Jasper is pretty unapologetic, he's not going to now and pay heed because someone points out a noise in his sample, ect.
> 
> He's gotten this far making what he needs and selling it to offset the cost


exactly what @DarkestShadow said. He says that at checkout because he doesn't want people complaining about things that are by-products of the way he samples. It never says he won't help if there is a genuine issue.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 18, 2021)

gst98 said:


> exactly what @DarkestShadow said. He says that at checkout because he doesn't want people complaining about things that are by-products of the way he samples. It never says he won't help if there is a genuine issue.


I know, im just saying jasper makes tools for himself, he's pretty clear about that - he's just rad enough to make a win/win, but he's not here for the E-Karens of VIC(sorry any actual karens)


----------



## I like music (Feb 18, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I know, im just saying jasper makes tools for himself, he's pretty clear about that - he's just rad enough to make a win/win, but he's not here for the E-Karens of VIC(sorry any actual karens)


e-Karens! Going to be stealing that!

And yes, e-Karens of VIC (should be a reality TV show) are worse than the real ones I've met!

His stuff does sound amazing, and I really appreciate how open he is with the "issues" in his samples.


----------



## soulofsound (Feb 18, 2021)

It sounds very beautiful to me. I hope he can keep the price democratic.


----------



## Evans (Feb 18, 2021)

I hope the price is way too high for me, as to not be tempting.


----------



## JDK88 (Feb 18, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Imagine teaming up CS/PS with SA and OT, the outcome gonna be a holy grail.


Too many chefs in the kitchen?


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 18, 2021)

JDK88 said:


> Too many chefs in the kitchen?


Its more like having players like Messi, C. Ronaldo and Neymar on the same team


----------



## I like music (Feb 18, 2021)

JDK88 said:


> Too many chefs in the kitchen?


Just need to rent Spitfire's kitchen and let Alex loose in it. OT can serve the dish.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 18, 2021)

I like music said:


> Just need to rent Spitfire's kitchen and let Alex loose in it. OT can serve the dish.


Jasper and Alex in Air and AR, working together with on recording and scripting, released in Sine for mic combining


----------



## I like music (Feb 18, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Jasper and Alex in Air and AR, working together with on recording and scripting, released in Sine for mic combining


Now that would be next gen!


----------



## lettucehat (Feb 18, 2021)

If anything, libraries like CSS and PS' lineup (and BWW before them) have really taken the luster off of these hallowed rooms and halls. Technique and creative decisions just matter so much more.


----------



## Evans (Feb 18, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Technique and creative decisions just matter so much more.


❤️ Afflatus Strings


----------



## lettucehat (Feb 18, 2021)

Evans said:


> ❤️ Afflatus Strings


Haven't had the pleasure, but if it's like the other libraries... yes! And no surprise, considering these guys have worked together before.


----------



## artinro (Feb 18, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> Sorry if that's already been asked before, does anybody know what is the size of each string section?


Yes, 5 violins (plus two separate and fully fledged 3 violin overlays---w/full dynamics plus some extras), Then 3 violas, 3 celli and 4 basses.


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 18, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Okay, so I've just got word from Jasper that based on all the recording and work he's done so far, the strings should be somewhere between the $1k-$2k range. Definitely boutique haha.


Did he mention if John Williams comes with the Library too?


----------



## Agarn (Feb 18, 2021)

Wow, the expressiveness in those shorts is really something. I'm really curious to hear what the other sections will sound like (and also see what the monstrous HD space requirements will be!)


----------



## chapbot (Feb 18, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Are you serious? This has like 10+ dynamic layers, other sample libraries have like 3-5... Also, other sample libraries are at the same price, look at SSS, BS etc, all are about 1k... Abbey Road Modular Orchestra Strings will also probably be 1k+


I bought LASS 10 years ago for $999.


----------



## lettucehat (Feb 18, 2021)

A one-person operation just can't compete with Spitfire or East West in terms of marketing to the prosumer/hobbyist crowd, so making up for a low price with volume isn't an option. On top of that, this library is obviously going for a level of detail and esoteric qualities that said crowd doesn't particularly care about. Then finally add in that it's a one-person operation, which has to be way less efficient than having even one or two helpers (sometimes poorly compensated) speeding along the mundane processes. The pricing seems right in line with what you might expect from a cobbler making a batch order of shoes by hand, except without the deposit.


----------



## JDK88 (Feb 18, 2021)

So we're talking about a potentially $4000 Orchestra. Have fun, everybody.


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 18, 2021)

ON the other hand. I won't be buying a library that is above the 500€ point. Because thats more then what I pay for rent on my appartment? You can't be serious. Who would buy a library of sounds, with lots of random noise for 999€ in 2021? Get some standards people. A good UI is NOT optional if you pay 1000$ in cash.


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 18, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> ON the other hand. I won't be buying a library that is above the 500€ point. Because thats more then what I pay for rent on my appartment? You can't be serious. Who would buy a library of sounds, with lots of random noise for 999€ in 2021? Get some standards people. A good UI is NOT optional if you pay 1000$ in cash.


I'm not sure how people are suprised though.
They had legato only strings, and shorts only for around ~100-300$


Like the motto, Performance Samples stuff ain't for purists.
Personally, there's 0 chance I'm getting into voyage because yeah that price is nutty, but it's not that surprising that it's 1-2k for strings.


----------



## Evans (Feb 18, 2021)

It sounds fantastic already, but so do a lot of other products released in the last five+ years. I haven't even gotten 3/4 of the way to the quality of Andrew Barraclough's EWHO-powered mockups.

I'm down to spend money if this offers something new, but "something new" for me at the moment is more about tools like what Ben Osterhouse provides (or the Modern Scoring Strings ostinatos).

Voyage seems like it will _*excel *_in fidelity, which I, for better or worse, don't need professionally. 

... sure would be fun for my hobbyist side, though.


----------



## gst98 (Feb 18, 2021)

JDK88 said:


> So we're talking about a potentially $4000 Orchestra. Have fun, everybody.





MA-Simon said:


> ON the other hand. I won't be buying a library that is above the 500€ point. Because thats more then what I pay for rent on my appartment? You can't be serious. Who would buy a library of sounds, with lots of random noise for 999€ in 2021? Get some standards people. A good UI is NOT optional if you pay 1000$ in cash.



Because a boutique library that is clearly aimed at pros and pro-sumers? For something people make their living from that is not that insane. And as stated before most of the big libraries used to cost this much.

I mean, I really liked what I heard today from Spitfire, but they literally had to explain to their user base what legato was. Lol. That shows you how mainstream the customers are. Who tf actually needs a fancy GUI. Unlike the SF player, the PS GUI has all the mics visible when you open it. 

To me, Voyage sounds like version 2 of Jaspers private library, expect with a larger user base than before, hence a lower cost.


----------



## I like music (Feb 18, 2021)

Never going to be able to afford these, but still curious, did a release date ever get mentioned?


----------



## lettucehat (Feb 18, 2021)

Screenshot from a _recent_ Pedro Camacho video. I don't even want to know how much these guys paid for such a plain UI.



(sarcasm btw)


----------



## gst98 (Feb 18, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Screenshot from a _recent_ Pedro Camacho video. I don't even want to know how much these guys paid for such a plain UI.
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm btw)


The screenshots I've seen before were just white like the current PS, but without the logo.


----------



## lettucehat (Feb 18, 2021)

gst98 said:


> The screenshots I've seen before were just white like the current PS, but without the logo.


Maybe MA-Simon told them to improve their standards?


----------



## reimerpdx (Feb 18, 2021)

Forgive me for not reading every single page, as this may have been asked already:

How does Voyage relate to Vista? Are they completely separate in style/feel. Is Vista just the legato patch that would complement Voyage?
Also, if one owns Vista, would there be any sort of loyalty for Voyage much like CM owners received for Vista?


----------



## clarkcontrol (Feb 18, 2021)

I paid thousands for VSL first edition back in the day. I will DEFINITELY buy this when I can afford it. 

Especially if I could buy it in chunks. Either by section and/or a lite version that discounts against the full package when able to upgrade.

It really sounds incredible. For those of you upset about the price, please don’t buy it.


----------



## gst98 (Feb 18, 2021)

reimerpdx said:


> Forgive me for not reading every single page, as this may have been asked already:
> 
> How does Voyage relate to Vista? Are they completely separate in style/feel. Is Vista just the legato patch that would complement Voyage?
> Also, if one owns Vista, would there be any sort of loyalty for Voyage much like CM owners received for Vista?


Don't know, I would imagine Voyage will have less vibrato. But they have the same section sizes (expect the extra 3rd violin section from re-records) so they are similar in that respect. As far as I'm aware Voyage is completely seperate though, with its own standard legato. And It would be nice, but nothing has been confirmed yet. Btw, he answers almost every question on his FB pages


----------



## JDK88 (Feb 18, 2021)

The price just makes my buying decisions easier. However, this will be a legendary sample library to those who can afford it.


----------



## reimerpdx (Feb 18, 2021)

gst98 said:


> Don't know, I would imagine Voyage will have less vibrato. But they have the same section sizes (expect the extra 3rd violin section from re-records) so they are similar in that respect. As far as I'm aware Voyage is completely seperate though, with its own standard legato. And It would be nice, but nothing has been confirmed yet. Btw, he answers almost every question on his FB pages


Thanks, @gst98


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 19, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> ON the other hand. I won't be buying a library that is above the 500€ point. Because thats more then what I pay for rent on my appartment? You can't be serious. Who would buy a library of sounds, with lots of random noise for 999€ in 2021? Get some standards people. A good UI is NOT optional if you pay 1000$ in cash.


Rent is for a month. Libraries are forever


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey Guys, I wanted to apologize for my earlier remarks. I don't know were that was coming from. These are certainly awesome tools to have, if you use them for work.

I am a graphics artist (that is a wacom stylus in my profile pic), thats why I just can not comprehend leaving stuff like that unfinished. For me that would annoy me no end, not only as a user, but also as a developer. You would work hundreds/thousands of hours on something and then just stop when it comes down to present your work. I could not do that at all. It's the first thing everybody sees.
For example, something easy, like the Nashville Scoring Strings UI is totally fine. Takes minutes to set up in Kontakt. Instantly makes it look less like it was made the first day into a programming class. It's so weird. I can absolutely not relate.

That gives me flashbacks to my first gamejam session at university. ~30 programmers, I was the only graphics artist to attend. 10 Teams making games. Guess which project won at the end? The project with the nice graphics. Only because most programmers can not do nice graphics, does not mean they do not appreciate or like to look at them.

But, fine. I will accept it. I'll shut up about it. 

It _does_ sound fantastic so far.


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 19, 2021)

I want weekly updates.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Feb 19, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> Hey Guys, I wanted to apologize for my earlier remarks. I don't know were that was coming from. These are certainly awesome tools to have, if you use them for work.
> 
> I am a graphics artist (that is a wacom stylus in my profile pic), thats why I just can not comprehend leaving stuff like that unfinished. For me that would annoy me no end, not only as a user, but also as a developer. You would work hundreds/thousands of hours on something and then just stop when it comes down to present your work. I could not do that at all. It's the first thing everybody sees.
> For example, something easy, like the Nashville Scoring Strings UI is totally fine. Takes minutes to set up in Kontakt. Instantly makes it look less like it was made the first day into a programming class. It's so weird. I can absolutely not relate.
> ...


Hey, I don't think you're wrong. Personally I would accept/have grown accustomed the logo itself but it does look... with the buttons, you know...

Why not shoot him a message with a mockup? "I'm a graphics designer - I love the sound of your libraries, but something so simple like this - looking at your white background... you know... just something simple, doesn't have to be big. If you want. You have my email."

On the other hand part of me thinks he may like a certain level of disregard for things that aren't the sound. What he says about noise makes me think there could be some momentum going against some of the characteristics that inhabit sampling, focus on appearances being one of them, but I could easily be wrong. (and offhand I love the noise)

If you took the ship pictured in the background of the Voyage page, crossed that with Afflatus art style but with a more white or beach/water color palette, you'd have a pretty slicc UI imo. Maybe with some flowers...


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm personally fine with the current UI in their samples libraries as long as it works and sounds great.
Thats the most important thing as a tool.

BTW, don't push them too much about the GUI.
Their GUI might end up having a huge knob right in the middle


----------



## Evans (Feb 19, 2021)

Once I set up my CC assignments and fiddle with any other defaults (such as turning off the Sends in Genesis, getting rid of the in-instrument reverb in CineBrass, etc.), I rarely see an instrument's UI again.

Aesthetics aren't important to me. Workflow is. And the instruments' "visual appeal" isn't a big part of my workflow, once dialed in after I've learned how it works.


----------



## gst98 (Feb 19, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> Hey Guys, I wanted to apologize for my earlier remarks. I don't know were that was coming from. These are certainly awesome tools to have, if you use them for work.
> 
> I am a graphics artist (that is a wacom stylus in my profile pic), thats why I just can not comprehend leaving stuff like that unfinished. For me that would annoy me no end, not only as a user, but also as a developer. You would work hundreds/thousands of hours on something and then just stop when it comes down to present your work. I could not do that at all. It's the first thing everybody sees.
> For example, something easy, like the Nashville Scoring Strings UI is totally fine. Takes minutes to set up in Kontakt. Instantly makes it look less like it was made the first day into a programming class. It's so weird. I can absolutely not relate.
> ...


No worries, it's understandable considering your background. And I would agree with you, I love a well designed product. I'd being lying if I said I didn't get drawn in by beautiful GUIs like UAD have. And in the case of Spitfire I think its very true. But PS isn't Spitfire, and his customer base is going to be influenced by a fancy GUI. 

Btw, when I first saw a PS product I thought it was a bit strange, but I now unironically really like that is just the standard cream colour with the standard knobs. And the as I previously mentioned, the GUI is more functional that a lot of the GUI's around that are form over function. It's also worth noting that while Kontakt graphics are very simple and easy to make, it then adds scipting time. PS have barely anything going on the GUI, and means there is almost no scripting going on.


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 19, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Rent is for a month. Libraries are forever


_cough _Garritan Steinway _cough_


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 19, 2021)

MA-Simon said:


> Hey Guys, I wanted to apologize for my earlier remarks. I don't know were that was coming from. These are certainly awesome tools to have, if you use them for work.
> 
> I am a graphics artist (that is a wacom stylus in my profile pic), thats why I just can not comprehend leaving stuff like that unfinished. For me that would annoy me no end, not only as a user, but also as a developer. You would work hundreds/thousands of hours on something and then just stop when it comes down to present your work. I could not do that at all. It's the first thing everybody sees.
> For example, something easy, like the Nashville Scoring Strings UI is totally fine. Takes minutes to set up in Kontakt. Instantly makes it look less like it was made the first day into a programming class. It's so weird. I can absolutely not relate.
> ...


Their UI looks unflattering but it's exactly the same in terms of usability compared to other libraries.
Just instead of adding a fancy looking knob, they just use the default kontakt buttons that are hidden unnearth. It's actually a little bit more usable imo since everything is just in the front for you to see unlike something like *cough* spitfire which you have to scroll through pages to get to, just because they want to have so much empty space for their GUI


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 19, 2021)

No big secret, Jasper's a rebel without a GUI.


----------



## tabulius (Feb 19, 2021)

In a perfect world, you setup the instruments and the template the way you like, and then forget the GUI and compose.


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 20, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> a rebel without a GUI.


ta ra ra ra ra taaaaaa
ta ra ra ra ra taaaaaa!

Aplogies, it's not me, it's just Tom jumping in my head.


...The Gui is just fine, as long as it sounds how it sounds, he could use a toilet as an inspiration for the Gui, I wouldn't care....


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 26, 2021)

Something that always struck me as strange with Angry Brass, and I guess the new soloists is the lack of release tails. Seems like a odd decision to make. Bother anyone else or just me?


----------



## artinro (Feb 26, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Something that always struck me as strange with Angry Brass, and I guess the new soloists is the lack of release tails. Seems like a odd decision to make. Bother anyone else or just me?



There are release tails. Further, from what I’m told, there are up to 5rr atk and rel rr on the soloists as well as 3 speeds of releases, which improves it over ABP which only had one..



And w/out strings: 


Looks like no verb or EQ on either.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Feb 26, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> No big secret, Jasper's a rebel without a GUI.


Seriously, do you rather prefer an engine with an overblown fancy GUI that takes almost 1 GB RAM without a single sample loaded (e.g. MSS, OT) or the PS approach?

Sadly, I know which one sounds better ... and it ain’t MSS (shorts somewhat excluded).

Not for purists. Only for the one purist!


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 26, 2021)

artinro said:


> There are release tails. Further, from what I’m told, there are up to 5rr atk and rel rr on the soloists as well as 3 speeds of releases, which improves it over ABP which only had one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I guess I misphrased. Yeah it's probably got some, but I can't help but feel like it has that classic spitfire "sucking" effect where It sounds (to me at least) to suddenly get cut off instead of continuing to ring a little.


----------



## Peter Satera (Feb 27, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> No big secret, Jasper's a rebel without a GUI.


Yeah, the one thing though with performance samples to date is they all follow the same structure, they do one thing per patch (which is fine). But with voyage it's different. I hope we see some form of articulation switching (like key switching) as voyage seems to have a huge array of articulations, it's a big purchase plus for me as it really influences playability.


----------



## gst98 (Feb 27, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> Yeah, the one thing though with performance samples to date is they all follow the same structure, they do one thing per patch (which is fine). But with voyage it's different. I hope we see some form of articulation switching (like key switching) as voyage seems to have a huge array of articulations, it's a big purchase plus for me as it really influences playability.


pretty sure he already said it won't have any coding in it, so I doubt there will be any keyswitch patches. And if SF can't fit all their samples in one patch then Voyage would be impossible given the dyn layers.


----------



## Peter Satera (Feb 27, 2021)

gst98 said:


> pretty sure he already said it won't have any coding in it, so I doubt there will be any keyswitch patches. And if SF can't fit all their samples in one patch then Voyage would be impossible given the dyn layers.


I haven't read there is no coding in this, so it would be good to confirm. I doubt it, due to the legato though.

I wasn't suggesting it should all be in one patch but if you look at the way libraries are created, key switches are not that complex. When we're looking at a price tag of $1K - $2K, the libraries in that price range aren't just about the sound, it's about playability as speed is a crucial factor, small companies like Audio Imperia (two guys) include them. Personally, as much as I love the sound and Jasper, it's a difficult buy in when this is potentially going to be the most expensive Strings library on the market (currently), but the one with the least control.


----------



## gst98 (Feb 27, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> I haven't read there is no coding in this, so it would be good to confirm. I doubt it, due to the legato though.
> 
> I wasn't suggesting it should all be in one patch but if you look at the way libraries are created, key switches are not that complex. When we're looking at a price tag of $1K - $2K, the libraries in that price range aren't just about the sound, it's about playability as speed is a crucial factor, small companies like Audio Imperia (two guys) include them. Personally, as much as I love the sound and Jasper, it's a difficult buy in when this is potentially going to be the most expensive Strings library on the market (currently), but the one with the least control.


I get what you're saying, but I just don't see that ever happening on a PS library.

To my knowledge, there is next to zero scripting involved in true legato the way he does it. Just simple Note on, note off, message commands, and buttons for mics on/off etc... He's added a few things on newer libs, but nothing massively complicated. What you are asking about is making an engine like the pyramid engine AI have - even a simple engine is asking for lots of coding, that would mean he would have to hire a scripter and I don't think he is interested in that at all. 

When I have stuff like this, I just have them in different midi channels in Kontakt and use aritculation switches to change channels. There are also so KSP scripts out there to do this stuff. What else would you need? You can also go into kontakt and edit velocity curves yourself for example.


----------



## Scamper (Feb 27, 2021)

While there isn't any cutting edge scripting in the library, so far everything I own from PS is still very playable, isn't it?

What I'm worried about a bit more is the toll on the CPU and hardware, when there are 15 dynamic layers involved and you play sustains and legato. Usually, every layer must be active to allow crossfading, right? That would be 15 voices for just one sustained note excluding attack, release or legato transitions.


----------



## Peter Satera (Feb 27, 2021)

gst98 said:


> I get what you're saying, but I just don't see that ever happening on a PS library.
> 
> To my knowledge, there is next to zero scripting involved in true legato the way he does it. Just simple Note on, note off, message commands, and buttons for mics on/off etc... He's added a few things on newer libs, but nothing massively complicated. What you are asking about is making an engine like the pyramid engine AI have - even a simple engine is asking for lots of coding, that would mean he would have to hire a scripter and I don't think he is interested in that at all.
> 
> When I have stuff like this, I just have them in different midi channels in Kontakt and use aritculation switches to change channels. There are also so KSP scripts out there to do this stuff. What else would you need? You can also go into kontakt and edit velocity curves yourself for example.


This is fairly dependent on your DAWs ability to trigger articulations within expressions. I'm not a fan of going into instruments either and messing with them, I'm struggling with doing that right now, even following tutorials to get a release trigger to work in groups. To me, when I need to go into the instrument and start changing properties for the instrument to be operable, that's not a good sales pitch for a after spending over a grand on strings. You'd never accept that if it were Audio Imperia, Audio Bro or Strezov.


----------



## gst98 (Feb 27, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> This is fairly dependent on your DAWs ability to trigger articulations within expressions. I'm not a fan of going into instruments either and messing with them, I'm struggling with doing that right now, even following tutorials to get a release trigger to work in groups. To me, when I need to go into the instrument and start changing properties for the instrument to be operable, that's not a good sales pitch for a after spending over a grand on strings. You'd never accept that if it were Audio Imperia, Audio Bro or Strezov.


Yes but AI isn't a boutique company. Strezov hasn't very little keyswitching, and Afflatus only recently got _some_ degree of keyswitching. Also there are so many dyn layers, that every articulation in Voyage is going to pushing the limit of sample count allowed in a patch. Thats a limitation with Kontakt itself.

With PS it is what it is, I don't see it changing now. Thing is, it works for the vast majority of his users, so he probably has no motivation to change it.


----------



## Peter Satera (Feb 27, 2021)

gst98 said:


> With PS it is what it is, I don't see it changing now. Thing is, it works for the vast majority of his users, so he probably has no motivation to change it.


That's because nothing like this has been released from PS before. They've all been pretty much load and go. I'd say AI is boutique. Still just two guys.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 27, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> Seriously, do you rather prefer an engine with an overblown fancy GUI that takes almost 1 GB RAM without a single sample loaded (e.g. MSS, OT) or the PS approach?
> 
> Sadly, I know which one sounds better ... and it ain’t MSS (shorts somewhat excluded).
> 
> Not for purists. Only for the one purist!


I'd prefer a flexible library with a flexible UI, tbh


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 27, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Yessss!


Listened through the demos. The strings sound very good. The brass, well, too much vibrato for my taste. But the tone is good. I'm very curious about this library. I will be following intently


----------



## gst98 (Feb 27, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> That's because nothing like this has been released from PS before. They've all been pretty much load and go. I'd say AI is boutique. Still just two guys.


Boutique libraries on Native access? Also I think its 3 guys, excluding the team hired to script it, designers etc... Not to mention the all of sound designers that contribute to them. They are small for sure (Strezov is porbably smaller), but I think PS is probably the only boutique company doing full orchestral libraries. 

All his full private libraries never had complex interfaces and were the cloesest thing to this scale. Most people aren't going to like it, but most people aren't his audience.

But assuming that KS are impossible because of the sample count, what else would you want?


----------



## Raphioli (Feb 27, 2021)

It does say "not for purists" right on their logo after all.


----------



## Peter Satera (Feb 27, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> It does say "not for purists" right on their logo after all.


Yes yes.._I know_, they're meant to be simple.



gst98 said:


> Boutique libraries on Native access? Also I think its 3 guys, excluding the team hired to script it, designers etc... Not to mention the all of sound designers that contribute to them. They are small for sure (Strezov is porbably smaller), but I think PS is probably the only boutique company doing full orchestral libraries.
> 
> All his full private libraries never had complex interfaces and were the cloesest thing to this scale. Most people aren't going to like it, but most people aren't his audience.
> 
> But assuming that KS are impossible because of the sample count, what else would you want?


When I spoke to Jan, he said there was just two of them, not including code. Maybe more now, that was a while back. 

I get your perspective. I do. I'm not talking about everything being inside a single instrument. But simple things. Shorts together, longs together. These pairings are most beneficial. I just find playability is going to be the sacrifice for me. Which is a shame because I'd possibly go for it if I knew it was going to be flexible.


----------



## artinro (Feb 27, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Listened through the demos. The strings sound very good. The brass, well, too much vibrato for my taste. But the tone is good. I'm very curious about this library. I will be following intently


Just FYI, brass is from ABP soloists, not voyage. Recorded in same space though, so should fit in nicely when voyage is all released.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 27, 2021)

artinro said:


> Just FYI, brass is from ABP soloists, not voyage. Recorded in same space though, so should fit in nicely when voyage is all released.


oh that's good to know. Those strings... sheesh.. they sound really good!!!


----------



## gst98 (Feb 27, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> Yes yes.._I know_, they're meant to be simple.
> 
> 
> When I spoke to Jan, he said there was just two of them, not including code. Maybe more now, that was a while back.
> ...


Okay, I was going off an interview I saw where I thought I heard them say three, probably misremembering. But their trailer libs have quite a few designers working on them.

I'm not trying to say you're wrong, personally I don't see why anyone would object to have _both_ options in a library, I'm just saying he's never done it and I don't expect him to do it in the future.


----------



## Larbguy (Feb 27, 2021)

the low staccatos sample sounds so good. the fact they he's including multiple short / stacc articulations with so many dynamic layers is interesting on it's own. damn, if he did something a la carte i'd get some specific articulations in a heartbeat, but even at 1-2k, to me, it's worth considering / saving towards


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 27, 2021)

Hans-Peter said:


> Seriously, do you rather prefer an engine with an overblown fancy GUI that takes almost 1 GB RAM without a single sample loaded (e.g. MSS, OT) or the PS approach?


Seriously, I believe you are unfamiliar with James Dean, lol. Just a complimentary play on words.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 3, 2021)

Guys and gals you need to hear this www.jasperblunk.com/45m%20Speedwrite%20-%20Once%20Upon%20A%20Time_Voyage.mp3


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2021)

Q. So, is PS-VOYAGE going to be a full orchestral library, with many articulations, but without any key-switches like traditional orch. libraries when it's completed ?


----------



## constaneum (Mar 3, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Guys and gals you need to hear this www.jasperblunk.com/45m%20Speedwrite%20-%20Once%20Upon%20A%20Time_Voyage.mp3


no. i dont want. i dont want. dont tempt me.


----------



## Getsumen (Mar 3, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Guys and gals you need to hear this www.jasperblunk.com/45m%20Speedwrite%20-%20Once%20Upon%20A%20Time_Voyage.mp3


Just an FYI for anyone:

Those are woodwinds from a (presumably) new library, Angry Woodwinds, and NOT voyage I believe?

Curious as to what voyage will have be different considering the two libraries seem to be slated to release the same year unless I'm misunderstanding something. Seems a tad odd :/

They sound nice though! (albeit a little noisier than I would have liked, although I guess that makes sense given the way it's sampled. Hopefully the final version is cleaned a little)


----------



## artinro (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey folks,

I asked Jasper about this recently. ABP soloists and AWP (Angry Woodwinds Pro) were recorded a while ago, but in the same space as Voyage. He says these "Angry" entries are going to be very affordable and simple, and aren't nearly as comprehensive as voyage WW/brass which are forthcoming after the voyage strings. 

The point of the "Angry" series demos combined with Voyage is to show that they blend well and create a cohesive sound, so these smaller libraries can act like an additional module to go along with Voyage once it's all out. So this gives a good impression of how Voyage WW/Brass will sound together, since they're recorded in the exact same room with the same 90-degree setup. He did emphasize that the Voyage recordings are a lot more energetic, deeper, more comprehensive, and much more evolved approach-wise -- but also in an entirely different pricing tier.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Q. So, is PS-VOYAGE going to be a full orchestral library, with many articulations, but without any key-switches like traditional orch. libraries when it's completed ?


Not sure about the keyswitches, but definitely a full orchestra set, with each section sold separately I believe.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 3, 2021)

Man those strings are sweet.


----------



## Snarf (Mar 4, 2021)

Regarding a possible lack of keyswitches in Voyage - it's really not a big deal because of this great _free keyswitches router script (link) _by Orange Tree Samples.

I would actually prefer this way because it 1) saves development time, 2) patch loading time and 3) gives more control to the user (e.g. in terms of keyswitch order and output routing).

That said, I wouldn't mind having keyswitch patches of course.


----------



## Getsumen (Mar 4, 2021)

Snarf said:


> Regarding a possible lack of keyswitches in Voyage - it's really not a big deal because of this great _free keyswitches router script (link) _by Orange Tree Samples.
> 
> I would actually prefer this way because it 1) saves development time, 2) patch loading time and 3) gives more control to the user (e.g. in terms of keyswitch order and output routing).
> 
> That said, I wouldn't mind having keyswitch patches of course.


I get the idea with saving development time and such, but not having key switches takes it to a bit of a ridiculous extreme imo. 

I just end up purging any keyswitches I don't need so it doesn't really matter for the loading time, and many companies give you full control over order and routing. 


I'm a bit curious if it's possible to add keyswitches though, since iirc Kontakt has a limit on the amount of stuff you can have, hence why some stuff like the Walker Piano I believe has multiple patches for multiple mics. 


Hopefully there are keyswitches though.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 4, 2021)

I asked if VOYAGE will have key-switches, because non of the Performance Samples libraries at this time has any Key-Switches, and I was wondering if this is going to be the same for VOYAGE, given the focus on instant playability of their current libraries.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 4, 2021)

Just double checked with Jasper. No keyswitches for Voyage!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 4, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Just double checked with Jasper. No keyswitches for Voyage!


That's what I was expecting.

Thanks for the feedback. 

If the instruments can be agile, and playable to perform multiple articulations without key-switches, that's a big + , I'm not a fan of key-switches, so this is an advantage for VOYAGE Orch.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 4, 2021)

Curious about the anti-keyswitch crowd, how do you handle switching to shorts? Isn't it way more natural to have a dedicated patch for shorts rather than an all-in-one faked performance patch? And since that's the case, why not just offer keyswitches for the people who prefer them?


----------



## soulofsound (Mar 4, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Curious about the anti-keyswitch crowd, how do you handle switching to shorts? Isn't it way more natural to have a dedicated patch for shorts rather than an all-in-one faked performance patch? And since that's the case, why not just offer keyswitches for the people who prefer them?


I would think so, too. I mean Con Moto doesn't work with fast staccato. I've seen some of the videos from Voyage, so perhaps there's another way he will go about it, but i wouldn't mind having a separate keyswitch for fast round-robin short articulations. How would he even switch to pizz without keyswitches?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 4, 2021)

soulofsound said:


> How would he even switch to pizz without keyswitches?


I think he can offer a separate patch for Pizz. Just a guess. 

I'm not against key-switches, provided the developer doesn't go overboard, and provide more than I would like to deal with. keeping it within a max of 10 key-switches is fine for me, but more than that it becomes an overkill.

But, if VOYAGE will have no KS's , then maybe one can use Kontakt Bank Instruments, and switch via program change, or use Kontakt Script tools to change patches. i.e. the one from Orange Tree samples, ..etc.

Maybe more info. about this will be revealed by PS.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 4, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I think he can offer a separate patch for Pizz. Just a guess.
> 
> I'm not against key-switches, provided the developer doesn't go overboard, and provide more than I would like to deal with. keeping it within a max of 10 key-switches is fine for me, but more than that it becomes an overkill.
> 
> ...


Sure, but you see how that's a less ideal solution, right? Lol!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 4, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Sure, but you see how that's a less ideal solution, right? Lol!


Yes, I know what you mean, and that's why I'm curious to know more about how PS is planning to deal with multi-articulation switching in VOYAGE, given that it might not have any key-switches.


----------



## tabulius (Mar 4, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Curious about the anti-keyswitch crowd, how do you handle switching to shorts? Isn't it way more natural to have a dedicated patch for shorts rather than an all-in-one faked performance patch? And since that's the case, why not just offer keyswitches for the people who prefer them?


Watch some Infinite brass and woodwinds walkthrough videos and experience enlightenment. Join us my friend and find the Truth. 🙏

But seriously, keyswitches have their place for pizz, harmonics, col legno, fx etc. But for shorts, bends, trills and in some cases even measured tremolos, can be done with a single patch. Just play it in and you're done. Although Caspian didn't have samples for short repetitions, it handles the shorts, and longs perfectly fine. Vista was also surprisingly bitey and fast for playing marcatos and shorts - but again, lacking of repetition samples.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 5, 2021)

tabulius said:


> Watch some Infinite brass and woodwinds walkthrough videos and experience enlightenment. Joins us my friend and find the Truth. 🙏
> 
> But seriously, keyswitches have their place for pizz, harmonics, col legno, fx etc. But for shorts, bends, trills and in some cases even measured tremolos, can be done with a single patch. Just play it in and you're done. Although Caspian didn't have samples for short repetitions, it handles the shorts, and longs perfectly fine. Vista was also surprisingly bitey and fast for playing marcatos and shorts - but again, lacking of repetition samples.


It doesn't seem to me like they're taking the Aaron Venture approach. They have short note patches separate from legato patches and it doesn't seem like they're going to be phase aligned


----------



## Wunderhorn (Mar 5, 2021)

Well, for that "boutique" pricing as it was announced, wouldn't asking for a "boutique" articulation handling be out of place...?


----------



## tabulius (Mar 5, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It doesn't seem to me like they're taking the Aaron Venture approach. They have short note patches separate from legato patches and it doesn't seem like they're going to be phase aligned



Yes there seems to be a lot of different patches and Jasper even is planning to include older recorded versions of many of the articulations so we have options. He did reply my question about performance patches on Facebook tho. Here is his reply:

”Tapani Siirtola - yes, most articulations in the library are 'performance patches,' in terms of release speed and phrasing flexibility (that's the main reason I re-recorded the sordinos I had started recording, to get more speed flexibility -- details in another post), and I did get rel RR & shorter material for the legato sustains, but it's very WIP right now, so it's a little early to say how it will manifest - though that's definitely an aim with this library.”


----------



## lettucehat (Mar 5, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> Well, for that "boutique" pricing as it was announced, wouldn't asking for a "boutique" articulation handling be out of place...?


I think this gets the same response as the GUI discussion earlier. Except the fact that different articulations will all require different negative track delays, which is a solid reason to keep them separate.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 5, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> I think this gets the same response as the GUI discussion earlier. Except the fact that different articulations will all require different negative track delays, which is a solid reason to keep them separate.


Or a reason to script in a uniform delay for everything!


----------



## lettucehat (Mar 5, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Or a reason to script in a uniform delay for everything!


Sure, possibly. Either way, things like GUI or keyswitches really wouldn't affect my decision. I'm just pushing back against the idea that these basic features found in most libraries have anything to do with the premium. If it's something I can do myself (assembling a multi with the keyswitches I want) I'm not really sweating whether they put them together for me - I'm paying for the things I can't do myself, the recordings, the scripting, etc. I mean, it might even become more commonplace for developers to create articulation maps for us as well but I can't imagine it being a problem. Only thing I hate is when you can't create your own (Play), but that's just me.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 8, 2021)

A little test patch for your pleasures :D 









Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com





From Jasper's FB:

Voyage Strings Pre-Alpha Patch

For my Facebook friends: here's a little taste of the sound of the strings from Voyage. These are the 4-viola poco espressivo sordinos - the original recordings, not the re-recordings. Seven dynamics.
Read the included information text for more. This probably won't be online indefinitely.

Also, since I know people are going to say something, it's not noise-reduced here - these samples are pretty much straight out of the editing software, and imported in with extremely minimal work. I will be doing some level of noise reduction on this, but it will be *extremely* minimal (there's a voice around MIDI D4 on low dynamics), and probably won't meet the standards of those who prefer cleaner samples.


----------



## AudioLoco (Mar 8, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Curious about the anti-keyswitch crowd, how do you handle switching to shorts? Isn't it way more natural to have a dedicated patch for shorts rather than an all-in-one faked performance patch? And since that's the case, why not just offer keyswitches for the people who prefer them?


The immediacy and feeling of having an actual instrument under your fingers you get from something like Oceania is unparalleled for me. No key switches, that thing basically reads your mind and does what it has to do in a spectacular fashion.  
Will be really interesting to see how that will work on Voyage....


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 8, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> that thing basically reads your mind and does what it has to do in a spectacular fashion.


Haha.. That's what we need, VST-Instruments that read our minds, and then decide if they will cooperate or not


----------



## artinro (Mar 8, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> A little test patch for your pleasures :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a really lovely patch. Beautiful tone, excellent dynamic range, and the "louré" feature with the pitchbend wheel works really well. Very playable patch and so satisfying to have believable, non-phrase based long repetitions that just sound right. Definitely recommend downloading this nice freebie, folks. This is only a tiny foretaste of what's to come with Voyage.


----------



## MOMA (Mar 9, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Yessss!



Great find! Its a must! Thanks for many great videos - highly appreciated!

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 9, 2021)

MOMA said:


> Great find! Its a must! Thanks for many great videos - highly appreciated!
> 
> Best to you
> 
> ...


My pleasure, thank you for watching!


----------



## Peter Satera (Mar 12, 2021)

Snarf said:


> Regarding a possible lack of keyswitches in Voyage - it's really not a big deal because of this great _free keyswitches router script (link) _by Orange Tree Samples.
> 
> I would actually prefer this way because it 1) saves development time, 2) patch loading time and 3) gives more control to the user (e.g. in terms of keyswitch order and output routing).
> 
> That said, I wouldn't mind having keyswitch patches of course.


OH. MY. BAJEEBUS. I could cry with happiness...I've wanted this control since like. forever....! Thank you so much!


----------



## BL (Mar 26, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> A little test patch for your pleasures :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance you have a mirror online somewhere? : )


----------



## FireGS (Apr 16, 2021)

Been too quiet on this front lately :(


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 16, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Been too quiet on this front lately :(


I’m sure Jasper’s working hard on this! ☺️


----------



## Getsumen (Apr 21, 2021)

Interesting, new strings after discontinuation of con moto

Pretty solid cross fading I will say though. Surprised that it's another thing before voyage though. Isn't that meant to ship this year?

Also, the number of p's is growing. The edge of silence might be getting competitive here


----------



## Getsumen (Apr 22, 2021)

Alright now it's getting ridiculous lol. pppppp

Comment from the last demo

"This library is (subjectively) even more dynamic than Voyage Strings in some ways, with up to the 14 dynamics. There's also a lot of focus on dynamics for trills (eight on violas) and the spectrum of dynamics (including the rather bewildering amount of dynamics strings can play below piano). -jb"

I suppose from the name that the difference between this lib and voyage is the section size? Does anyone know the section sizes of each by any chance? Or maybe this is an ensemble lib considering that in past demos it was by individual instruments. Might be reading too much into it though

Edit: I just realized that from their comment that it's still individual instrument sections (No clue why I thought it wouldn't be for a second)

So I assume the difference must be section size?


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 22, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Alright now it's getting ridiculous lol. pppppp
> 
> Comment from the last demo
> 
> ...



Wait till we go back the other way from pppppp-to ffffffff̷̢̡̱̭͔̭͚͔̖͕̝̣͊̉̇̈́̈́̓̔̓̇̅̓̕̕ͅf̴̧̗͍̩̲͕̲͍̬̖̩͚͇̄̅͛͜f̵̄̅͆̽̏F̵̗̰̰͙̣͖͗̂̍̌̌̃͆̐̈́̕͠F̸̧͓̝̼̫͍̜̋̈́̀̾͌͑̚͝F̵̡͉̯͙͇͙̱̻̟̟͔̮̞̘̐̇̐ͅF̷̩̜̘͔̘̠͚͔̫̹̞̤̓͜F̴͍͉̱͉̺͙̱̓̆͐̏̆͋̆͗̊̒̚ͅF̷̣̝͓͈̬͈̊̅͐͋̉̎͑̓̇̂̌̅̈́̂̕


----------



## Getsumen (Apr 22, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> Wait till we go back the other way from pppppp-to ffffffff̷̢̡̱̭͔̭͚͔̖͕̝̣͊̉̇̈́̈́̓̔̓̇̅̓̕̕ͅf̴̧̗͍̩̲͕̲͍̬̖̩͚͇̄̅͛͜f̵̄̅͆̽̏F̵̗̰̰͙̣͖͗̂̍̌̌̃͆̐̈́̕͠F̸̧͓̝̼̫͍̜̋̈́̀̾͌͑̚͝F̵̡͉̯͙͇͙̱̻̟̟͔̮̞̘̐̇̐ͅF̷̩̜̘͔̘̠͚͔̫̹̞̤̓͜F̴͍͉̱͉̺͙̱̓̆͐̏̆͋̆͗̊̒̚ͅF̷̣̝͓͈̬͈̊̅͐͋̉̎͑̓̇̂̌̅̈́̂̕


Some day >.< 
Although voyage has some pretty damn loud strings as well which is nice. Wonder how it'll pair with the Symphonic strings lib


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 22, 2021)

For this to work with so many layers, there needs to be a better solution for how voices are triggered. In most kontakt libraries today you hold down a key but all sample layers will be active in voicecount, even the dynamics which you can not hear.

So playing a chord with 14 layers, would be 42 voices, now you add parallel crossfades for 2-3 vib options. That brings the count to 126. Now you add in different mics etc. Release samples. Shorts overlay for performance patches.

Imho at that point I would be in favor of splitting dynamics in multible articulations. Like Soft, Med, Hard etc. Otherwise it is just not very usable.
Maybe something like Orchestral tools did with the layer selection were you can just activate the layers you want.


----------



## Peter Satera (Apr 22, 2021)

pppppp...I can see Jasper now...
**Bow touches string**


----------



## Getsumen (Apr 22, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> pppppp...I can see Jasper now...
> **Bow touches string**


pppppppp dynamic where the strings become woodwind instruments. Players blow on the strings and the vibrations are recorded


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 22, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> pppppp...I can see Jasper now...
> **Bow touches string**


fuck that one got me 😂


----------



## FireGS (Apr 22, 2021)

View attachment PFMOAR_2.mp4


In all fairness, I'm super excited about this and mean no harm.


----------



## Getsumen (Apr 23, 2021)

Alright, now I'm very confused.

So is he making 3 separate string libraries? Voyage, Symphonic, Pacific?


----------



## Peros (Apr 23, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Alright, now I'm very confused.
> 
> So is he making 3 separate string libraries? Voyage, Symphonic, Pacific?



From what i understood the symphonic is Pacific so just 2 libs...pacific ”symphonic size” and voyage smaller size similar to vista


----------



## JGRaynaud (Apr 23, 2021)

Peros said:


> From what i understood the symphonic is Pacific so just 2 libs...pacific ”symphonic size” and voyage smaller size similar to vista


Exactly


----------



## Getsumen (Apr 23, 2021)

Peros said:


> From what i understood the symphonic is Pacific so just 2 libs...pacific ”symphonic size” and voyage smaller size similar to vista


Gotcha that makes sense. Just noticed the Soundcloud got updated to include them together so that seems the case


----------



## JGRaynaud (Apr 23, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Gotcha that makes sense. Just noticed the Soundcloud got updated to include them together so that seems the case


Also Voyage is gonna be a full orchestra library in the end, while Pacific is a standalone library


----------



## José Herring (Apr 23, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Alright now it's getting ridiculous lol. pppppp
> 
> Comment from the last demo
> 
> ...



Amazing! Go Jasper!


----------



## muziksculp (May 6, 2021)

Do we know the String Section sizes of Voyage ?


----------



## muziksculp (May 9, 2021)

If both Voyage, and Pacific Strings were currently available, which one would you pick (based on the current demos) ?

Regardless of pricing.


----------



## Casiquire (May 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> If both Voyage, and Pacific Strings were currently available, which one would you pick (based on the current demos) ?
> 
> Regardless of pricing.


I'm not sure we have enough info to tell. Maybe I'm missing something but none of the demos for Voyage seem highlight the plain sound of the strings themselves


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi,

Any idea if Voyage Strings will be out by the end of 2021 ? 

Voyage Strings Library page still says : "Setting sail by late 2021" 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea if Voyage Strings will be out by the end of 2021 ?
> 
> ...


I'm assuming no. I'm sure you know the rules about release estimates...


----------



## Vlzmusic (Oct 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea if Voyage Strings will be out by the end of 2021 ?
> 
> ...


It was a "pre Pacific" statement, as far as I'm aware. Once the idea of symphonic, bigger orchestra did materialize, Pacific took the spotlight - I guess Voyage will be the 2022 talk of the day 😄. We need something to watch after, no?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 15, 2021)

Vlzmusic said:


> It was a "pre Pacific" statement, as far as I'm aware. Once the idea of symphonic, bigger orchestra did materialize, Pacific took the spotlight - I guess Voyage will be the 2022 talk of the day 😄. We need something to watch after, no?


So I guess, 2022 is the year of Voyage. 2021 is the year of Pacific.


----------



## Raphioli (Oct 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea if Voyage Strings will be out by the end of 2021 ?
> 
> ...


My assumption is "no" as well, because Performance Samples is probably really busy with the Pacific series. They even had to delay the release, so its hard to assume Voyage will be releasing this year.

Either way, my wallet will engulf in flames if Pacific Strings and Voyage both released around the same time at the end of this year


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 16, 2021)

I too need more time to just hear what the strings sound like. My guess is it’s essentially deep-sampled Vista with a wealth of playing techniques. And, if I’m not mistaken, soloists? Or did I get confused with Solos of the Sea?

Pacific to my ear sounds like Vista legato with more players and less vibrato. Sounds really good, but I feel inside like Voyage is where my heart’s dollar wants to go, if anywhere besides Vista.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

Does anyone know if Jasper is planning on releasing the complete Pacific Orchestra before releasing any of the Voyage Orchestral Libraries ? or is he going to release some of the Voyage libraries, while still developing Pacific ?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Does anyone know if Jasper is planning on releasing the complete Pacific Orchestra before releasing any of the Voyage Orchestral Libraries ? or is he going to release some of the Voyage libraries, while still developing Pacific ?


Just asked Jasper: "I would say 100% Pacific is Going to be out before voyage. Pacific is in my opinion more of the baseline orchestra between the two even though voyage could be said to go more in depth, though they are different. Pacific is more straightforward of a release though."


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 17, 2021)

I think we also need to address Jasper's mad composing skills. I love his demos.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Just asked Jasper: "I would say 100% Pacific is Going to be out before voyage. Pacific is in my opinion more of the baseline orchestra between the two even though voyage could be said to go more in depth, though they are different. Pacific is more straightforward of a release though."


Hi Chris,

Thanks for the feedback. So, I guess that means none of the Voyage Sections will be released, until the full Pacific Orchestra is released. (Correct ?) Just want to make sure I'm getting this right. 

Actually, Voyage is more appealing to me than Pacific, but I'm sure both will be wonderful libraries. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. So, I guess that means none of the Voyage Sections will be released, until the full Pacific Orchestra is released. (Correct ?) Just want to make sure I'm getting this right.
> 
> ...


Yes I believe that's right.


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 17, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I think we also need to address Jasper's mad composing skills. I love his demos.


So very true... which pisses me off even more!!!
I mean for f*** s*** how talented a guy can be?!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

The current Performance Samples Sale lasts until November 11th, so one wild guess is we might see Pacific Strings Released on Friday, Nov. 12th.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 17, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> So very true... which pisses me off even more!!!
> I mean for f*** s*** how talented a guy can be?!


yeah he's very talented. And a super nice guy as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> yeah he's very talented. And a super nice guy as well.


Anyone know if his hearing issue has been resolved, or is much less of an issue now ?


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Anyone know if his hearing issue has been resolved, or is much less of an issue now ?


I think he's seen some specialists. I don't think it's been resolved yet... poor lad. My heart genuinely goes out to Jasper and hopes he gets this fixed


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I think he's seen some specialists. I don't think it's been resolved yet... poor lad. My heart genuinely goes out to Jasper and hopes he gets this fixed


That's why I asked. I think having very good hearing is one of his main assets when developing his libraries, if he still has a hearing issue, this could be one of the factors that is contributing to the delays, I don't know how he is feeling now, so this might, or might not be an issue anymore.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> That's why I asked. I think having very good hearing is one of his main assets when developing his libraries, if he still has a hearing issue, this could be one of the factors that is contributing to the delays, I don't know how he is feeling now, so this might, or might not be an issue anymore.


I think it's still a factor but I dunno how much he wants to share this with the sample/music community so I will leave it at that.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 17, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I think we also need to address Jasper's mad composing skills. I love his demos.


Agreed! Hearing some of those over the top romantic and dramatic pieces can really hit the spot sometimes. Does he have a channel or a Spotify or something where i can just listen to that? It would come with the added benefit of supporting him as an artist

The Age of Innocence soundtrack comes to mind too. And some Desplat work.


----------



## AndyP (Oct 18, 2021)

Since I got Vista, about a week ago, my interest in Voyage has increased again. As a complement to Con Moto and the Fluid Shorts, they are perfect.
But what's on my mind is whether Jasper will introduce keyswitches for the articulations, or whether it will stay with single patches. I suspect the latter. That is no exclusion criterion, but it would facilitate the handling.

On and off switchable articulations, so that the patchload is not too large would have a certain charm. On his website I read old school, which probably also affects the articulations handling.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 18, 2021)

Voyage is definitely the most interesting lib from Jasper for me… and the choir lib. I’m sure Pacific will be great! But it’s not really what I’m looking for. I love how unique the PS sound is, and having a deeply sampled lib as Voyage, based on the demos… that’s a library worth saving for IMO. 

Too bad it’s likely to be a few years before we see the first release (based on how long just the first Pacific release has taken).


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 19, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> Judging by the industry's recent record on release schedules, I will set my alarm for late 2022.



Considering Pacific isnt even out yet, this rather flippant comment looks like it might end up being quite accurate 

I dont quite understand why he is releasing both Pacific and Voyage though? What does one do that the other doesn't, and if one is obviously better why release the other?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 19, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> Considering Pacific isnt even out yet, this rather flippant comment looks like it might end up being quite accurate
> 
> I dont quite understand why he is releasing both Pacific and Voyage though? What does one do that the other doesn't, and if one is obviously better why release the other?


voyage is a chamber library and pacific is symphonic... It is possible he has different visions for the sound of each, making it less desirable to treat Voyage as a sub-library or even a divisi ensemble of Pacific, but that could have made sense. I was surprised also that Pacific was announced after Voyage was teased... at this point though I'm not sure I could say Voyage is better, just at least more thoroughly sampled.


----------



## gst98 (Dec 19, 2021)

Read the write-ups on the website, they are _very_ different


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 19, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> voyage is a chamber library and pacific is symphonic... It is possible he has different visions for the sound of each, making it less desirable to treat Voyage as a sub-library or even a divisi ensemble of Pacific, but that could have made sense. I was surprised also that Pacific was announced after Voyage was teased... at this point though I'm not sure I could say Voyage is better, just at least more thoroughly sampled.


Oh I see. i couldnt see anything about the sizes of the sections on the Voyage page, but maybe that is covered elsewhere.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2021)

Trevor Meier said:


> Voyage is definitely the most interesting lib from Jasper for me… and the choir lib. I’m sure Pacific will be great! But it’s not really what I’m looking for. I love how unique the PS sound is, and having a deeply sampled lib as Voyage, based on the demos… that’s a library worth saving for IMO.
> 
> Too bad it’s likely to be a few years before we see the first release (based on how long just the first Pacific release has taken).


You forgot Jasper is a powerhouse. Finishing recording doesn't take him more than a month, it's really the editing that drags time. Voyage will most definetely be a late 2022 release (or possibly earlier) with some of the most amazing content ranging from 75 - 100 gigs worth of patches in each section.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> Considering Pacific isnt even out yet, this rather flippant comment looks like it might end up being quite accurate
> 
> I don't quite understand why he is releasing both Pacific and Voyage though? What does one do that the other doesn't, and if one is obviously better why release the other?


The whole point of Pacific is to be a solid baseline starting point for orchestra. He would rather you buy pacific for the sole reason it's consistent and the whole library just makes sense. What voyage is offering is something that's full on experimental. While it's going to be chamber, it offers MORE variations of articulations + a ton of experimental patches. One isn't "better" than the other, pacific is just supposed to be something that you know what you're going to get and it's going to do just that. Voyage is far more explorative. The patches (not including baseline articulations) will NOT be perfect. Voyage is the add on to an already solid sample set essentially. Hope this cleared stuff up in some way


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 24, 2021)

I think I will end up having a great Pacific Voyage in 2022


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Dec 24, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> I dont quite understand why he is releasing both Pacific and Voyage though? What does one do that the other doesn't, and if one is obviously better why release the other?


Got to appreciate the transparency here thou. It wasn't in his intere$t to announce both at the same time. Some people might have jumped on Pacific but then heard Voyage is also coming and decided to wait for voyage instead.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 24, 2021)

Marcel said:


> The whole point of Pacific is to be a solid baseline starting point for orchestra. He would rather you buy pacific for the sole reason it's consistent and the whole library just makes sense. What voyage is offering is something that's full on experimental. While it's going to be chamber, it offers MORE variations of articulations + a ton of experimental patches. One isn't "better" than the other, pacific is just supposed to be something that you know what you're going to get and it's going to do just that. Voyage is far more explorative. The patches (not including baseline articulations) will NOT be perfect. Voyage is the add on to an already solid sample set essentially. Hope this cleared stuff up in some way



I see, thanks. Is Voyage going to be more expensive then?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> I see, thanks. Is Voyage going to be more expensive then?


Indeed it is


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 24, 2021)

There is a possibility that Pacific owners will see an additional discount on Voyage compared to other loyalty pricing based on vista/con moto etc.


----------



## bedroomrockstar89 (Sep 4, 2022)

Anybody know what’s going on with Voyage these days?


----------



## Raphioli (Sep 4, 2022)

bedroomrockstar89 said:


> Anybody know what’s going on with Voyage these days?


He's really busy with developing the Pacific series. 
So don't expect it anytime soon.
My guess is late 2023 at its earliest.


----------



## FireGS (Sep 4, 2022)

I'd be surprised if we see it at all. Too many new projects for JB cropping up. I bet we see the fruits of the Voyage labor in other products though. In 2023+


----------



## Raphioli (Sep 4, 2022)

Yeah and then there's the collaboration between Audio Imperia.


----------



## bedroomrockstar89 (Sep 4, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> He's really busy with developing the Pacific series.
> So don't expect it anytime soon.
> My guess is late 2023 at its earliest.


Wow crazy, I was just listening to samples on their SoundCloud from 2 years ago


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2022)

Key Question : Will Voyage Strings have 2nd Violins ?


----------



## Lazeez (Sep 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Key Question : Will Voyage Strings have 2nd Violins ?


At first I thought this was a joke question (because of the Pacific thread) and I laughed. But then I thought, wait, that's actually a legitimate question that I would like the answer to 😃


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2022)

Lazeez said:


> At first I thought this was a joke question (because of the Pacific thread) and I laughed. But then I thought, wait, that's actually a legitimate question that I would like the answer to 😃


I have no idea, and I doubt anyone else does, except for J.B.

But one thing I know for sure, and that's if it doesn't have 2nd Violins, this thread will grow much faster , and have much more pages than if it offered 2nd Violins.


----------



## ibanez1 (Sep 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I have no idea, and I doubt anyone else does, except for J.B.
> 
> But one thing I know for sure, and that's if it doesn't have 2nd Violins, this thread will grow much faster , and have much more pages than if it offered 2nd Violins.


It will grow either way because people will reply with infinite jokes about how JB took a voyage with 2nd violins but then lost them somewhere in the Pacific.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2022)

The 2nd Violinists were left behind on a remote Pacific Island, because they drank too much the night before, and couldn't wake up to catch the ship early morning, it was just too late when the rest of the string players noticed they were not on board. 

That's when J.B. said, oh heck, who needs 2nd Violinists. We can do it with only you guys, and the 1st Violinists were super happy, and proud, they gave him a big round of applause. 

Now they have more rooms on the ship, more food, more drinks, and no annoying, and drunk 2nd Violinists. 

A short story of what I think might have happened.


----------



## Hendrixon (Sep 7, 2022)

At this stage we don't even know if there will be 1st violins...


----------



## Lord Daknight (Oct 25, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> What? Noise? Psh.


Yes, psh is how noise sounds like


----------

